# Milan - Juve: Coppa Italia. 13 febbraio 2020 ore 20:45. Tv.



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Milan - Juventus, semifinale di andata di Coppa Italia 2020. Si gioca giovedì 13 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?

Diretta esclusiva sulla Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, semifinale di andata di Coppa Italia 2020. Si gioca giovedì 13 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



La vedo male male male.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ormai non abbiamo nulla da perdere...


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vedo male male male.



Fortuna che non gioca D.Costa, altrimenti finirebbe 5-6 a 0 per loro...


----------



## smallball (9 Febbraio 2020)

Quasi impossibile


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma dopo stasera con che voglia uno può vedere sta partita. Io passo. Vediamo a Giugno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Avrei fatto volentieri a meno di questa partita.

Niente da perdere, però se prendiamo gol vediamo di non liquefarci come questa sera


----------



## R41D3N (9 Febbraio 2020)

Gol di Dybala neanche quotato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Tanto contro Juve e Inter le perdiamo tutte ogni anno, io sarei passato direttamente al topic di Milan-Torino.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Gol di Dybala neanche quotato



Dybala è come Miccoli, ci fa sempre gol.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tanto contro Juve e Inter le perdiamo tutte ogni anno, io sarei passato direttamente al topic di Milan-Torino.



Farebbero bene a non presentarsi.....ma vuoi mettere la felicità di Gazzosa nel vedere i suoi pulcini giocare in un campo importante come l'Allianz Stadium?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma poi meglio uscire con loro che perdere l’ennesimo derby.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi meglio uscire con loro che perdere l’ennesimo derby.



Quoto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

Ma poi ora che non abbiamo nessun attaccante come riserva che si fa? Ibra titolare anche giovedì?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quoto.



E ma oramai ci sono molti filo-nerazzurri. L’Inter oramai è più simpatica


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

che voglia avranno di giocare sta partita?

io metterei tuttii panchinari con la mission di rompere solo caviglie. sarebbe una soddisfazione


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

strano che la juve ha sempre il calendario migliore però. anticipo proprio a puntino 
e il verona aveva giocato mercoledì oltretutto. 

i soliti mafiosi


----------



## Manue (9 Febbraio 2020)

Boh...
mi sta passando la voglia di guardare i big match...
Non vinciamo più, non vinciamo proprio più ste partite


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Boh...
> mi sta passando la voglia di guardare i big match...
> Non vinciamo più, non vinciamo proprio più ste partite



Non li vinciamo più perché non siamo più una big.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Boh...
> mi sta passando la voglia di guardare i big match...
> Non vinciamo più, non vinciamo proprio più ste partite



E come si vincono ste partite? Lo so io e lo sappiamo tutti, con i campioni.


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

E lo so che ci vogliono i campioni, 
ma noi lo perdevamo anche quando l’Inter era come noi


----------



## __king george__ (10 Febbraio 2020)

ma quando finisce sta stagione? è ancora lunga?


----------



## davidelynch (10 Febbraio 2020)

Altra agonia....


----------



## Solo (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ah, adesso nessuno la vuole vedere eh?

Quando però si provava a dire che era meglio uscire ai quarti col Torino per evitare due imbarcate coi gobbi però mica erano tutti convinti...

Invece andiamo a farci sfondare ancora, e se per grazia divina passiamo troviamo l'Inter in finale che ci alza il trofeo in faccia. Ottimo.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, semifinale di andata di Coppa Italia 2020. Si gioca giovedì 13 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2020)

Mi è tornata la voglia di vedere le partite, solo ed esclusivamente per Ibra. 

Sarà una bella sfida contro Cristina.


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi è tornata la voglia di vedere le partite, solo ed esclusivamente per Ibra.
> 
> Sarà una bella sfida contro Cristina.



L'avrà capito il grande capo pelato che i campioni attirano la gente oppure deve ingaggiare altri 3-4 esperti di marketing per suggerirglielo?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi è tornata la voglia di vedere le partite, solo ed esclusivamente per Ibra.
> 
> Sarà una bella sfida contro Cristina.



A me dopo ieri è passata la voglia.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, semifinale di andata di Coppa Italia 2020. Si gioca giovedì 13 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi è tornata la voglia di vedere le partite, solo ed esclusivamente per Ibra.
> 
> Sarà una bella sfida contro Cristina.



ibra fa tenerezza in mezzo a sto schifo.
ma chi glielo fa fare di sbattersi a 38 anni, per quei compagni di squadra che si ritrova ? deve essere frustrante per uno come lui allenarsi con certe amebe. 

gente che appena prende un gol, se la fa addosso e non capisce più niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, semifinale di andata di Coppa Italia 2020. Si gioca giovedì 13 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



oltre all'ennesima figura di melma che faremo, e alla solita imbarcata a cui ci toccherà assistere, ci spetta pure la bellissima e imparzialissima telecronaca firmata RAI, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2020)

Non ce la faremo mai, nel doppio confronto non abbiamo alcuna chance purtroppo.

Speriamo di non fare due sconfitte. Scusate il pessimismo.


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2020)

lol


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Designato Valeri. Al VAR Nasca*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Speravo de morì prima di sta partita


----------



## Zenos (11 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri. Al VAR Nasca*



Seeee ciao core.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ce la faremo mai, nel doppio confronto non abbiamo alcuna chance purtroppo.
> 
> Speriamo di non fare due sconfitte. Scusate il pessimismo.



Realismo direi. Anche se a Milano non perdiamo. A sensazione.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me dopo ieri è passata la voglia.



Anche a me, conoscendo gli interpreti andranno lì mollissimi dopo la batosta nel derby. 
È la prima volta da quando vedo giocare il Milan che ho la certezza assoluta della sconfitta.
Terrei a riposo zlatan per le prossime, c’è il serio rischio che preso dalla voglia di rivalsa si faccia male seriamente e non possiamo proprio permettercelo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Febbraio 2020)

E alla fine andrò come sempre allo stadio per vedere la solita umiliazione.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2020)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Mediaset*


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ce la faremo mai, nel doppio confronto non abbiamo alcuna chance purtroppo.
> 
> Speriamo di non fare due sconfitte. Scusate il pessimismo.



Sano realismo.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Mediaset*


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## 1972 (11 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Mediaset*


.


----------



## 1972 (11 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Andris (12 Febbraio 2020)

domani c'è Milan - Juventus e da due giorni si parla di altro,persino la prossima stagione.
in due giorni da parlare di champions a rivoluzione totale,un po' di tranquillità no ?

domani bisogna vincere,perchè poi al ritorno troveranno il modo di farlo
il Torino è allo sbando,si possono far giocare i titolari anche domani anche se qualcosa cambierei visto il secondo tempo sulle gambe disputato.
è la prima volta che giochiamo andata e ritorno,non c'è più la scusa dello juventus stadium in gara singola dove ci hanno battuto due volte (ai tempi di vucinic ai supplementari)


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ah, adesso nessuno la vuole vedere eh?
> 
> Quando però si provava a dire che era meglio uscire ai quarti col Torino per evitare due imbarcate coi gobbi però mica erano tutti convinti...
> 
> Invece andiamo a farci sfondare ancora, e se per grazia divina passiamo troviamo l'Inter in finale che ci alza il trofeo in faccia. Ottimo.



vi consiglierei di buttare la tv dalla finestra e ricomprarne un'altra fra cinque anni. O magari mai. Sennò si tifa, sempre e comunque e mai per perdere. Ah, io la guardo e se potessi andrei anche allo stadio. Così, tanto per spappolarmi il fegato.


----------



## Lambro (12 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ah, adesso nessuno la vuole vedere eh?
> 
> Quando però si provava a dire che era meglio uscire ai quarti col Torino per evitare due imbarcate coi gobbi però mica erano tutti convinti...
> 
> Invece andiamo a farci sfondare ancora, e se per grazia divina passiamo troviamo l'Inter in finale che ci alza il trofeo in faccia. Ottimo.



Ma perchè partecipare , ma non iscriviamoci nemmeno allora ed invece che accendere la tv o andare allo stadio andiamo ai giardini, ma poi cosa scriviamo qui a fare , perchè non scrivere su un forum di patate che è anche più rinvigorente, ma poi perchè vivere, un taglietto alle vene e la pena finisce in pochi secondi.

Cosa dovrebbero dire i tifosi, miliardi tra l'altro, di squadre che non vincono mai o che non possono mai partecipare ai piani alti delle coppe o dei campionati o che veleggiano con rare punte verso l'alto, zero tifosi e tutti a darsi alla pazza allegria?

Io ci spero domani,come in ogni partita del mio caro Milan, anche le decine che ho visto in questi ultimi anni dove raccoglieva le briciole contro le squadre più forti anzi, spesso dove partiva clamorosamente battuto faceva prestazioni più che buone spesso rovinate solo e soltanto da episodi.

Basta con questo pessimismo da due soldi per cortesia, il calcio è una materia leggerissima e come tale va affrontata, domani si gioca per vincere e la juve tutt'altro che stratosferica di quest'anno è battibile.


----------



## Andris (12 Febbraio 2020)

attenzione ai gialli,specie Ibra contro il provocatore sputacchina bonucci.
proveranno a non farlo giocare a torino,unico che potrebbe interrompere incubo rubentus stadium.
*
diffidati: Ibrahimovic,Hernandez,Rebic,Castillejo,Kjaer,Krunic
*


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione ai gialli,specie Ibra contro il provocatore sputacchina bonucci.
> proveranno a non farlo giocare a torino,unico che potrebbe interrompere incubo rubentus stadium.
> *
> diffidati: Ibrahimovic,Hernandez,Rebic,Castillejo,Kjaer,Krunic
> *



Questi sono già stati inseriti nel referto dell'arbitro alla voce ammoniti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Valeri. Al VAR Nasca*



sono + forti 
hanno una rosa + lunga 
sono i (campioni) in carica 

ma intanto ogni volta si mettono il loro top player 

sti cavoli... intanto io godrò in CL farabutti


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Febbraio 2020)

Neanche quotata l'ammonizione per Theo e Ibra.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS*


----------



## bmb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS*



Speriamo di rompergli Ronaldo per bene. Così imparano a schierarlo in coppa nella fase decisiva del campionato e 2 settimane prima del ritorno della champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo di rompergli Ronaldo per bene. Così imparano a schierarlo in coppa nella fase decisiva del campionato e 2 settimane prima del ritorno della champions.



Io infatti avrei messo in campo le riserve con l’ordine di rifare i crociati a Infamucci, Pjanic, Dybala e CR7.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Febbraio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo di rompergli Ronaldo per bene. Così imparano a schierarlo in coppa nella fase decisiva del campionato e 2 settimane prima del ritorno della champions.



visto che ibra sarà ammonito di default.... potrebbe incaricarsene lui. TAEKWONDO !!!!!!!


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Neanche quotata l'ammonizione per Theo e Ibra.


Poco male, tanto ci giochiamo tutto all andata ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vista la regola del gol in trasferta, oggi è vitale non prendere gol. Ce la faranno i nostri eroi a mantenere almeno uno squallido 0-0 senza perdere l'ennesima partita?


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vista la regola del gol in trasferta, oggi è vitale non prendere gol. Ce la faranno i nostri eroi a mantenere almeno uno squallido 0-0 senza perdere l'ennesima partita?



la juventus segna ogni partita,non è un problema solo del Milan non riuscire a tenerli a zero.
si presentano con dybala e cristiano ronaldo.
sarebbe un miracolo,io mi auguro che almeno segneremo


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

L ammonizione di Ibra e Theo non è neanche quotata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2020)

e anche a questo giro butterò 60 euro per andare a vedere la solita imbarcata.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vale un po' lo stesso discorso fatto alla vigilia del derby.

Ci confrontiamo con una squadra nettamente più forte di noi. Sulla carta non c'è partita (da diversi anni aggiungo).

Essendo Coppa Italia potremmo aspettarci una Juve un po' distratta, se sarà così ne possiamo approfittare. Altrimenti è dura.

Mi aspetto comunque una partita aperta con diversi goal, perchè noi giochiamo sempre senza equilibrio creando tanto e concedendo tanto, la Juve fa una fatica enorme a difendere e mantenere le corrette distanze... dunque penso che sarà una partita aperta e divertente.

Loro sono evidentemente superiori nella lettura delle situazioni e nello sfruttare gli episodi, sul piano del risultato sono più forti c'è poco da fare, ma sul piano del gioco penso che saremo alla loro altezza.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS*



Loro hanno questa squadra dal passo lento e compassato. A me questa Juve non piace per nulla. Penso che li metteremo in difficoltà sul piano del palleggio e delle nostre solite ripartenze feroci e disordinate.

Però hanno giocatori che sanno leggere bene le situazioni e sfruttare il minimo errore. Considerando che noi ne commettiamo a manciate... temo per i risultato finale.

Non per la partita, che mi aspetto aperta e spettacolare. Non subiremo inerti secondo me.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Febbraio 2020)

Considerato il fatto che vengono da una sconfitta saranno ancora più incarogniti; sono pronta alla sonora sconfitta


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS*



Se queste sono le formazioni direi che entrambe non mandano certo in campo le riserve..


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

io mi aspetto la solita buona partita da parte nostra (finche reggiamo) che poi verrà risolta dai colpi dei vari dybala ronaldo schifucci ecc
Speriamo di fare un gol piu di loro .


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sicuramente si sblocca Dybala.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente si sblocca Dybala.



Credo non sia neanche quotato il suo gol


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

*Ufficiali

Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli

Juventus (4-3-1-2): Buffon; De Sciglio, Bonucci, De Ligt, Alex Sandro, Ramsey, Matuidi, Pjanic, Cuadrado, Dybala, Ronaldo. All. Sarri*


----------



## Marcex7 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Realismo direi. Anche se a Milano non perdiamo. A sensazione.



Dimmi quante volte hai visto la Juve sbagliare o perdere 2 partite consecutive?
Ha perso a Verona e questa sera ci passa sopra.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Dimmi quante volte hai visto la Juve sbagliare o perdere 2 partite consecutive?
> Ha perso a Verona e questa sera ci passa sopra.



Nel caso vincesse non ci sarebbe da sorprendersi. La mia era una sensazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez, Castillejo, Kessiè, Bennacer, Rebic, Calhanoglu, Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli
> 
> Juventus (4-3-1-2): Buffon; De Sciglio, Bonucci, De Ligt, Alex Sandro, Ramsey, Matuidi, Pjanic, Cuadrado, Dybala, Ronaldo. All. Sarri*



.


----------



## Marcex7 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso vincesse non ci sarebbe da sorprendersi. La mia era una sensazione.



Io invece rilancio:
Se viene fuori il pareggio,significa che abbiamo avuto un lato B enorme(tipo traverse o parate miracolose di Donnarumma).
Io prevedo una bella sconfitta rotonda con un Milan in squaglio.
Ci aggiorniamo alla fine


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io invece rilancio:
> Se viene fuori il pareggio,significa che abbiamo avuto un lato B enorme(tipo traverse o parate miracolose di Donnarumma).
> Io prevedo una bella sconfitta rotonda con un Milan in squaglio.
> Ci aggiorniamo alla fine



Onestamente non vedo l'ora di potertelo rinfacciare a fine gara

Ormai il livello di tifo milanista passa da depressione a schizofrenia. 

La partita deve ancora iniziare, spero di rivedere il Milan che ha abbandonato San Siro al 58' della gara con l'Inter.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Loro sono favoriti, loro sono piú forti, la sconfitta di settimana scorsa a loro li ha fatti incavolare, la nostra sconfitta settimana scorsa ci ha depresso.

Mi sorprenderebbe un nostro risultato positivo, ma ci spero.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io invece rilancio:
> Se viene fuori il pareggio,significa che abbiamo avuto un lato B enorme(tipo traverse o parate miracolose di Donnarumma).
> Io prevedo una bella sconfitta rotonda con un Milan in squaglio.
> Ci aggiorniamo alla fine



Il vincesse era riferito alla juve comunque


----------



## Marcex7 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Onestamente non vedo l'ora di potertelo rinfacciare a fine gara
> 
> Ormai il livello di tifo milanista passa da depressione a schizofrenia.
> 
> La partita deve ancora iniziare, spero di rivedere il Milan che ha abbandonato San Siro al 58' della gara con l'Inter.



Certo che deve ancora inziare:I pronostici si fanno prima altrimenti è troppo facile.Poi il calcio è così,ma il Milan è capace di soprenderci quasi sempre in negativo


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Theo

Che ingoranza Kessie


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Inizio buonissimo del Milan...

FORZA RAGAZZI


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Calabria vs Cr7


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

si ma dobbiamo cercare di insaccare il piu possibile


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che palle sta turca con ste mozzarelle


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Giocando a questo ritmo tra 20 minuti siamo cotti


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque a me Rebic piace sempre di più.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ha già ammonito Ibra?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Diciamo che questa squadra ci prova ad assaltare gli avversari, poi i limiti tecnici e fisici non possono sparire miracolosamente.

Ma almeno vediamo una squadra che ci prova e cose buone ne fa.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

ricordati dei cartellini Bennacer


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Comunque a me Rebic piace sempre di più.



Sono d'accordo...è uno dei giocatori rigenerati dalla cura IBra


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

La tecnica che evidenzia la Juventus Mel giropalla e nei stop sono di in livello quasi inimaginabile per noi che vediamo gente come Kessie o Çalhanoğlu ogni settimana


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

Theo si che è un grande gicoatore


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Quanto è schifoso il terreno.. ci credo 4 partite a settimana.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

cristina vs calabria è illegale


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cristina vs calabria è illegale



Verissimo...ma anche Rebic/Theo vs De Sciglio non scherza


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bravo Ibra


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma Zorro non c'è?


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bravissimo Rebic


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

No Ibra....

Rebic che uccella De Ligt vale il prezzo del biglietto


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

grande Rebic


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Nesta si fa sempre saltara da Dybala ...SEMPRE


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra sembra arrabbiato perché il fisico non gli permette piú di fare quello che é abituato a fare.

Deve stare tranquillo. É giá tanta roba cosí.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mr 7 milioni non sta azzeccando un rilancio.


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie oltre a non beccarla mai fa di tutto per tenere in gioco Dybala, così, tanto per.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2020)

era meglio se era secca secondo me avevamo più possibilità


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque Kjaer è Kjaer ma ha un piede non tanto diverso rispetto a quello dell'osannato Bonucci


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

sto vecchiazzo


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2020)

Calabria con questo tiro si è guadagnato il rinnovo.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2020)

questo a 50 anni ha ancora sti riflessi...e checaz


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque pazzesco gli anni persi per essere schiavizzati da Suso..


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

non male il milan, ibra e casti un po' in ombra per ora.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Pjanic è davvero forte


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque pazzesco gli anni persi per essere schiavizzati da Suso..



Ce lo spacceranno come acquisto a fine agosto, un classico.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2020)

Chalanoglu e kessie sono i nostri punti deboli.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Eccolo Valeri che inizia ad ingranare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che passaggio disgraziato di Çalhanoğlu


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ho un dejavou... mi sembra di rivedere il primo tempo del derby e poi si sa come è finito


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

E quando un contropiede.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Partita equilibrata per ora


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

sto turcoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

quel dannato turco


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

+ tiri - gol


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2020)

complimenti per la personalità hakan...


----------



## Milo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Quanto fa schifo il turco, ma perché gioca ancora???? È da serie B


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Da quella posizione doveva tirare di prima!!!


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

eccolo non vedeva l'ora


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

eccallà, puntuale come le tasse.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra ammonito e assente al ritorno...abbiamo rischiato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Eccallà, pure il rosso vogliono, occhio


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2020)

è giallo giusto dai


----------



## Butcher (13 Febbraio 2020)

Totalmente random


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

intervento inutile di ibra. il giallo ci sta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra salta la prossima? A sto punto possiamo anche ritirare la squadra e conservare energie


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Meglio, così Ibra riposa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il cartellino era già pronto dallo spogliatoio..


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahaha. Giallo a Ibra e salta il ritorno, possiamo anche perdere oggi tanto...


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2020)

stupidata di ibra c'è poco da prendersela con l'arbitro


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L ammonizione di Ibra e Theo non è neanche quotata.



Ora tocca a Theo.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sono sempre i soliti ahahahah


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Meglio, così Ibra riposa...



Esattamente riposa x cosa? Visto che non abbiamo altri obbiettivi?


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

L'ammonizione di Ibra era sacrosanta, dai su non scherziamo


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque tranquilli, manca Ibra ma ci ha pensato bentornato Paolo a prendere un valido sostituto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque tranquilli, manca Ibra ma ci ha pensato bentornato Paolo a prendere un valido sostituto...



c'è niang


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Esattamente riposa x cosa? Visto che non abbiamo altri obbiettivi?



Quindi era meglio se ci fosse stato e avesse riposato in campionato?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Finita siamo stanchi


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Occhio che Valeri sta mettendo la marcia... arriverà il rigore a breve


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque tranquilli, manca Ibra ma ci ha pensato bentornato Paolo a prendere un valido sostituto...



Prenditela con chi ha chiuso la campagna acquisti,
Gazidis...

Tu fai la colpa a Maldini anche se ti rigano la macchina mi sa...


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Prenditela con chi ha chiuso la campagna acquisti,
> Gazidis...
> 
> Tu fai la colpa a Maldini anche se ti rigano la macchina mi sa...



Fino a quando è lì a dire che va tutto bene ne è responsabile quanto gazidis e quel farlocco di Singer.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

La differenza tecnica in fase di palleggio è quasi imbarazzante..


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra sta facendo abbastanza schifo quanto l'ultimo piatek.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ovviamente niente giallo per Alex Sandro


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Turco levati dalle palle


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

guardali sti cani, tutti in cerchio sull'arbitro.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Alex Sandro invece non viene ammonito


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma il 2 giallo a Dybala?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ibra sta facendo abbastanza schifo quanto l'ultimo piatek.



non esagerare!

però oggi maluccio


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetto turco sempre in mezzo alle palle


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

la balistics...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

ma sul serio tra ibra e calha, tira la turca ?  perdonali zlatan


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

mah poi mi spiegate perchè l'ha tirata la turca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Poteva tirarla Ibra la punizione...


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fino a quando è lì a dire che va tutto bene ne è responsabile quanto gazidis e quel farlocco di Singer.



La politica ti aspetta.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

ahahahahahah che barzelletta sto valery, ma vai a quel paese pagliaccio.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

finita a schifio


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahah...malafede pura!!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

fallaccio di VDybala...ammonito Theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri una vergogna


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco missione compiuta. Dov'era quellutente che diceva che la Juve non ruba?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Arbitro scandaloso


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Valeri Man of the match


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahaha anche Theo salta il ritorno. Che Mafia


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vabbe' ragazzi ma qui sta pure la colpa dei nostri.
Lo sanno di essere diffidati???
State calmi!
Non puoi dare occasione cosi


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Colpa di Maldini che non ha preso un terziano sx, andiamo a Torino con la primavera


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri pensa già al ritorno.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vorrei solo una cosa. Che Ibra rompesse i legamenti a Cristina.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Classico arbitraggio SCIENTIFICO


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

La Juve é la cosa più schifosa che esista. Non accetterò più nessun complimento a quella schifezza da nessuno, ogni post dove qualcuno dirà cose positive su di loro darò una reputazione negativa.


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2020)

È diffidato, non può protestare così


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso espelle Kessi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dovrebbero provare di spaccare le Gambe a Ronaldo. Sarebbe la cosa piu sensata.
In alternativa a Dybala o Bonucci

Senza Theo e Ibra non si andra avanti.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Spero che l'Inter dia 20 punti a sti ******** figli di tr.oia


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

ma come si fa a giocare con la turca......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che sceneggiata cuadrado, mamma mia. Ok che kessie è uno scemo, ma non li sopporto sti rotolamenti del menga. Che gli spaccassero le ginocchia


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Vabbe' ragazzi ma qui sta pure la colpa dei nostri.
> Lo sanno di essere diffidati???
> State calmi!
> Non puoi dare occasione cosi



Dai, c'era fallo di Dybala e ha ammonito Theo. Non giustifichiamo questo schifo.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dybala è al 3 giallo. Quanto mi fanno schifo.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2020)

e meno male che con Elliott saremmo stati rispettati,non si fa mettere i piedi in testa ecc


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

il nostro buon primo tempo l'abbiamo fatto, pensiamo a lunedi adesso


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dai, c'era fallo di Dybala e ha ammonito Theo. Non giustifichiamo questo schifo.



.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetto gobbo di ***** di Valeri. 
Ammonizioni scientifiche. 
Fuori Ibra e Theo a ritorno, tutto calcolato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> È diffidato, non può protestare così



Un attimo prima ce un fallo nettissimo che Valeri ignora. Come fai a non incavolarti con questa Mafia? E sempre cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dybala è al 3 giallo. Quanto mi fanno schifo.



La Juventus è il male del calcio italiano.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sto figlio della grande pu.ana di Valeri!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Come si fa a non dare quel fallo su Bennacer?
E perchè il VAR non interviene permettendo sto scempio? Cosa l'hanno inventato a fare?


----------



## 6milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il nostro buon primo tempo l'abbiamo fatto, pensiamo a lunedi adesso



Ihihihu


----------



## Butcher (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vabé ragazzi io spengo, non mi va di essere preso in giro


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un attimo prima ce un fallo nettissimo che Valeri ignora. Come fai a non incavolarti con questa Mafia? E sempre cosi.



...infatti Valeri non fischia per innervosire i nostri.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi l’arbitro sta sbagliando in entrambi i sensi, 
per esempio la punizione dal limite era fallo di Ibra in realtà...

Cartellini giusti per i falli del Milan.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra e Theo due CAPRONI mondiali, altro che Valeri.
Ecco perchè siamo una squadrettina soprattutto nella testa.
Che poi tutti a fare gli scandalizzati quando Valeri ci ha regalato la punizione dal limite, letteralmente regalata, quando ha graziato Kessie per la gomitata su Cuadrado e quando Bennacer finisce addosso al gallese, di rigori così ne ho visti.
Unico errore il fallo non fischiato su Dybala, per il resto solo colpe nostre,compreso Calhanoglu che tira una scorreggia di punizione mentre Ibra lo fulmina con lo sguardo.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dai, c'era fallo di Dybala e ha ammonito Theo. Non giustifichiamo questo schifo.



E che c'entra?
Hai mai visto cambiare una chiamata urlando cosi verso arbitro? 
Abc del calcio; se sei ammonito o diffidato non devi fare Nulla fuori le righe


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Quindi era meglio se ci fosse stato e avesse riposato in campionato?



Beh! Ma senza il minimo dubbio.

Tra giocare per vincere la coppa Italia o arrivare settimo invece di settimo in campionato, cosa conta di piú?


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dybala tira una spallata volontaria alla schiena di Bennacer e lo butta a terra, prende palla, va in contrasto con Theo e si rotola come una verginella infiocinata. Ma come fai a non protestare?

E i mafia boys della RAI che commentano: "nETTO IL FALLO DI hERNANDEZ"


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gobbib sempre più schifosi. 
Anche a San Siro ad ogni fallo si forma il capannello di giocatori attorno al gobbo in maglia gialla. 
Speriamo in un TIR carico di tondini di ferro al ritorno in autostrada


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Questi hanno possibilità di vincere la CL paragonabili a quelle che noi abbiamo di arrivare quarti.

Si può dire che per essere una squadra che viene da otto campionati vinti di fila hanno un undici raccapricciante?


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Febbraio 2020)

Poi continuate a dire che preferite che lo scudetto lo vinca la fogna anziché l'Inter,meglio 20 vittorie dell'Inter con annesse Champions che non una vittoria di questi sudici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Arbitraggio scientificamente gobbo.


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un attimo prima ce un fallo nettissimo che Valeri ignora. Come fai a non incavolarti con questa Mafia? E sempre cosi.



Sì sì certo ma protestare ha portato solo favori ai gobbi per il ritorno, non voglio certo giustificare l'arbitro ma Theo ha fatto una caxxata


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

A sto punto sarebbe un vero piacere che Benaccer rompesse la gamba di Dybala! Squadra di ladri assoluti!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ibra e Theo due CAPRONI mondiali, altro che Valeri.
> Ecco perchè siamo una squadrettina soprattutto nella testa.
> Che poi tutti a fare gli scandalizzati quando Valeri ci ha regalato la punizione dal limite, letteralmente regalata, quando ha graziato Kessie per la gomitata su Cuadrado e quando Bennacer finisce addosso al gallese, di rigori così ne ho visti.
> Unico errore il fallo non fischiato su Dybala, per il resto solo colpe nostre,compreso Calhanoglu che tira una scorreggia di punizione mentre Ibra lo fulmina con lo sguardo.



Menghia, quanto ti stanno simpatici i gobbi. Hai una fidanzata/moglie/amante gobba che ti fa del sesso sfrenato?


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Poi continuate a dire che preferite che lo scudetto lo vinca la fogna anziché l'Inter,meglio 20 vittorie dell'Inter con annesse Champions che non una vittoria di questi sudici.



Io non ci credo molto ma tifo Lazio


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi l’arbitro sta sbagliando in entrambi i sensi,
> per esempio la punizione dal limite era fallo di Ibra in realtà...
> 
> Cartellini giusti per i falli del Milan.



Quella gli é scappata, poteva sembrare fallo di Dybala. Ma in altre situazioni evidenti ha favorito la Juve.
Io non sono un complottista, ma neppure un cog....e, non ci si può non rendere conto di come pilotino le cose con alcune decisioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Nemmeno il giallo su Ibra c'era, dai. Ci dovrebbero essere 20 cartellini a partita se quello è giallo.


----------



## Anguus (13 Febbraio 2020)

FC MAFIA giocherei i restanti 45 cercando di rompere le caviglie agli avversari, riacquisterei anche amore per il Milan


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ibra e Theo due CAPRONI mondiali, altro che Valeri.
> Ecco perchè siamo una squadrettina soprattutto nella testa.
> Che poi tutti a fare gli scandalizzati quando Valeri ci ha regalato la punizione dal limite, letteralmente regalata, quando ha graziato Kessie per la gomitata su Cuadrado e quando Bennacer finisce addosso al gallese, di rigori così ne ho visti.
> Unico errore il fallo non fischiato su Dybala, per il resto solo colpe nostre,compreso Calhanoglu che tira una scorreggia di punizione mentre Ibra lo fulmina con lo sguardo.


Ma che ***** stai dicendo, la stai vedendo la farsa?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non dare quel fallo su Bennacer?
> E perchè il VAR non interviene permettendo sto scempio? Cosa l'hanno inventato a fare?



Perché sono dei ladri. E sono conosciuti a livello internazionale come ladri. Te lo dice uno stranieroche vive in Francia. 
Le pire du pire si dice qui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma che ***** stai dicendo, la stai vedendo la farsa?




L’ho scritto



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Menghia, quanto ti stanno simpatici i gobbi. Hai una fidanzata/moglie/amante gobba che ti fa del sesso sfrenato?



Altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Primo tempo dove avremmo ampiamente meritato il vantaggio. Peccato.


----------



## Anguus (13 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Poi continuate a dire che preferite che lo scudetto lo vinca la fogna anziché l'Inter,meglio 20 vittorie dell'Inter con annesse Champions che non una vittoria di questi sudici.



Guarda mi accontento di 10 scudetti di fila dell'Inter pur di vedere sparire l'FC MAFIA dal calcio italiano.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh! Ma senza il minimo dubbio.
> 
> Tra giocare per vincere la coppa Italia o arrivare settimo invece di settimo in campionato, cosa conta di piú?



Ma come?
Oggi i commenti erano solo “che giochiamo a fare?”... “siamo già fuori”.
ed ora invece con Ibra....

Coerenza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Calha e Ibra, che scenetta sulla punizione.
Tiro io? Io che son brocco? 
Sì, quello in panchina lo dice.
Okay. Scusa, ci provo.
Fai pena.
Sì lo so, scusami.


----------



## Wetter (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vergognoso il capannello di maglia bianconere intorno all'arbitro non appena viene fischiato un fallo a loro sfavore.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nemmeno il giallo su Ibra c'era, dai. Ci dovrebbero essere 20 cartellini a partita se quello è giallo.



Il giallo di Ibra era tendente all'arancio secondo me. E' l'unica cavolata compiuta e giustamente sanzionata. Se Valeri avesse fischiato l'altrettanto sacrosanto fallo su Bennacer il giallo a Theo non ci sarebbe stato. PUNTO


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se non facciamo goal finisce cone ij campionato che al primo tiro perdiamo.
Hanno un vecchio in porta,svegliarsi.
Tiri da fuori in primis


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri è un killer. Voto 10 migliore della giuve. Commisso è stato lasciato solo.. ma ha palesemente ragione...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2020)

Arbitro da ufficio indagini.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quella gli é scappata, poteva sembrare fallo di Dybala. Ma in altre situazioni evidenti ha favorito la Juve.
> Io non sono un complottista, ma neppure un cog....e, non ci si può non rendere conto di come pilotino le cose con alcune decisioni.



Io non sono nessuno, ma i gialli erano sacrosanti. 
Se poi mi dici che è tutto manovrato a tavolino, beh può darsi.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma giochiamo contro la Juve cosa aspettavamo? Una partita a favore nostra? Daii


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Quindi era meglio se ci fosse stato e avesse riposato in campionato?



Tutta la vita senza alcun dubbio. Il campionato x noi è già finito....


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Io comunque a parte la ladraggine ormai non so voi ma partecipo emotivamente alle partite come una neopromossa qualsiasi contro le big


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Menghia, quanto ti stanno simpatici i gobbi. Hai una fidanzata/moglie/amante gobba che ti fa del sesso sfrenato?



 no è che vorrei fossimo superiori e cresciuti, invece vedo tanti atteggiamenti bambineschi, lo capisco da ragazzini non lo capisco da te che hai la tua età da quel che ho capito.
Stasera Valeri ha fatto solo 1 errorino *fin'ora*, le colpe son tutte nostre, le ammonizioni nostre erano stra nette.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> attenzione ai gialli,specie Ibra contro il provocatore sputacchina bonucci.
> proveranno a non farlo giocare a torino,unico che potrebbe interrompere incubo rubentus stadium.
> *
> diffidati: Ibrahimovic,Hernandez,Rebic,Castillejo,Kjaer,Krunic
> *



Come volevasi dimostrare..adesso nel secondo tempo tocca a Rebic Kjaer e Casti e il secondo a Pioli..Ibra forse era da rosso.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il giallo di Ibra era tendente all'arancio secondo me. E' l'unica cavolata compiuta e giustamente sanzionata. Se Valeri avesse fischiato l'altrettanto sacrosanto fallo su Bennacer il giallo a Theo non ci sarebbe stato. PUNTO



Se Ronaldo diffidato faceva la stessa cosa di Ibra non sarebbe mai stato ammonito


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mi aspetto dichiarazioni pesante dopo la partita da parte della dirigenza, ma ovviamente non abbiamo nessuno che parla


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Perché sono dei ladri. E sono conosciuti a livello internazionale come ladri. Te lo dice uno stranieroche vive in Francia.
> Le pire du pire si dice qui.



Il VAR dovrebbe intervenire in questi casi, perchè è determinante, c'è un giocatore squalificato ingiustamente.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ibra e Theo due CAPRONI mondiali, altro che Valeri.
> Ecco perchè siamo una squadrettina soprattutto nella testa.
> Che poi tutti a fare gli scandalizzati quando Valeri ci ha regalato la punizione dal limite, letteralmente regalata, quando ha graziato Kessie per la gomitata su Cuadrado e quando Bennacer finisce addosso al gallese, di rigori così ne ho visti.
> Unico errore il fallo non fischiato su Dybala, per il resto solo colpe nostre,compreso Calhanoglu che tira una scorreggia di punizione mentre Ibra lo fulmina con lo sguardo.



Concordo su più o meno su tutto tranne che sull’attribuire squadretta ad Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri clinico sui gialli, il prossimo è rebic


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri negli spogliatoi a ripassare la lista dei diffidati, non vuole fare errori. Intanto ha ufficialmente scelto il colore per la pandina del figlio: la vuole verde militare.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> se ronaldo diffidato faceva la stessa cosa di ibra non sarebbe mai stato ammonito



esatto


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Concordo su più o meno su tutto tranne che sull’attribuire squadretta ad Ibrahimovic.



Ibra fa un fallo da giallo, non so fino a che punto volontario, ma poteva risparmiarselo.
Da lui mi aspetto mentalità sempre e comunque, non queste cose.

Comunque noi benino, finchè i ritmi sono sotto controllo ma la fascia sinistra nostra a volte è piuttosto scoperta, ma è un rischio che sappiamo possa starci.
Kessie ancora inutile, non ha recuperato una palla che una, molto bene Rebic,un ottimo giocatore questo.
Con questi squalificati siamo direi matematicamente eliminati, tanto vale guardare la prestazione e non spingere troppo in questo secondo tempo.
Anche lo 0 a 0 va bene.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita senza alcun dubbio. Il campionato x noi è già finito....



Più facile arrivare quarti che passare il turno in doppio confronto contro la Juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2020)

Giallo a theo scandaloso, allo stadium non doveva andare evidentemente


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se Ronaldo diffidato faceva la stessa cosa di Ibra non sarebbe mai stato ammonito



Non puoi dirlo...non lo ha fatto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Troppa rilevanza all’arbitraggio.

Per me é piú rilevante che abbiamo fatto un buon pr8momtempo, partita equilibrata e con la Juve non é ovvio.

Speriamo di tenere.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il VAR dovrebbe intervenire in questi casi, perchè è determinante, c'è un giocatore squalificato ingiustamente.



Assolutamente vero. Lo facevano negli anni 2000 e lo fanno ancora. La squdra della vergogna.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri penso sia uno degli arbitri più spudoratamente gobbi del roster arbitrale, già mediamente molto gobbo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> no è che vorrei fossimo superiori e cresciuti, invece vedo tanti atteggiamenti bambineschi, lo capisco da ragazzini non lo capisco da te che hai la tua età da quel che ho capito.
> Stasera Valeri ha fatto solo 1 errorino *fin'ora*, le colpe son tutte nostre, le ammonizioni nostre erano stra nette.



L’errore sul fallo di Bennacer è stato abbastanza grave. Il fallo su Bennacer di Dybala era sacrosanto, non viene fischiato e arriva il fallo di Theo con ammonizione. Cose già viste e riviste.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

diamine


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Troppa rilevanza all’arbitraggio.
> 
> Per me é piú rilevante che abbiamo fatto un buon pr8momtempo, partita equilibrata e con la Juve non é ovvio.
> 
> Speriamo di tenere.



Si abbiamo giocato bene pero ciascuno di noi conosce bene il metodo sceintifico dell'arbitraggio italiano pro rube.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

“Ibrahimovic vale l’ultimo Piatek” CIT.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che culo sto catorcio di Buffone. Maledetto


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gli ha calciato addsso...****


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

ma si è fatto la tinta quel ****** di buffon?


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Nuova firma.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie che ride e abbraccia higuain nel tunnel.
Che problemi ha?
Mila juve,dovrebbe avere il sangue agli occhi e farli a pezzi


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetto buffone


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Ibrahimovic vale l’ultimo Piatek” CIT.
> 
> Stasera al momento si.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Su Dybala fischiamo le spallate????


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stasera si.



Non diciamolo neanche per scherzo, dai.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Nuova firma.



Tutta la mia stima


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Kessie che ride e abbraccia higuain nel tunnel.
> Che problemi ha?
> Mila juve,dovrebbe avere il sangue agli occhi e farli a pezzi



Il sangue gli sta affluendo da altre parti, altroché gli occhi. Con tutte le pillole azzurre che prende (come dico sempre, è un cinquantasettenne che sembra un quarantenne, si fa passare per ventitreenne e ha la forza sessuale di un ottantaduenne).


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Panico Valeri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Indecente sto arbitro, mamma mia


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Aveva dato fallo a loro LOL


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

E poi c'e chi dice che sto Valeri sia un arbitro onesto? Non scherziamo. É palese.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aveva dato fallo a loro LOL



...la prima scelta è sempre quella


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

madonna cuadrado che razza d'un cesso


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi per saltare Romagnoli basta una finta di sopracciglio...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri imbarazzante. Questo errore era da mani nel viso... palesa la malafede


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per saltare Romagnoli basta una finta di sopracciglio...



Mi sono vergognato per lui.


----------



## vota DC (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Troppa rilevanza all’arbitraggio.



Ma se è la partita Milan - Arbitri
Quando la Juventus adotterà una mentalità offensiva nel cercare di fare un gol in più degli altri o una difensiva di cercare di subire un gol si potrà dire che l'arbitraggio è irrilevante. Per adesso la loro mentalità è boicottare gli altri con complicità di arbitri e procuratori.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Questa di Bonucci non è da giallo?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Una chance per Paquetà magari prima dell'80°?


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bonucci ovviamente non viene ammonito...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo 5 falli finalmente ne fischia uno.Grande, Valer!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Bonucci ovviamente non viene ammonito...



Fra uomini di m.erda si capiscono


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Taaac, subito pronto il cartellino.

Ma dai, é fin troppo ridicolo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fuori sto Cessie perdio.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

kessiè è una roba imbarazzante.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Kessie maledetto ignorante


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Taaac, subito pronto il cartellino.
> 
> Ma dai, é fin troppo ridicolo



Una vergogna. Juve SCHIFO.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

I nostri lì ammonisce immediatamente, non ci pensa nemmeno due secondi ahahha


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Febbraio 2020)

"Il fallo c'è tutto" - cit

Che imbarazzo sti telecronisti


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

ibra 2 partite a settimana non le può fare. cerchiamo di memorizzarlo


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che palle sto nonno di Buffone


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

ma lo scommettitore stasera neanche una cappellata fa ? maledetto.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

goooooooooollllll

REBICCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

In cuuuuullllll


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goooooooooolll


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sparate a buffone che palle


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

il generale Rebic!!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

*Goooooooollllllllll

Sempre Rebic!*


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Morite schifosi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

daieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Segna semper lü


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Meritato dai!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se alla prossima fa rigiocare Niang impazzisco


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fantastico Rebic


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Anteee!


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Daiiii giggi Pippon non la prendeeee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Rebic


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bravo Ante! Bravo!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sucate ********!!


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ustascia!!!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bravo Ante


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Grandi i nostri ragazzi.Grande carratere


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mi si spaccasse le gambe sto Quadrato


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Attenti alle simulazioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Quanto odio sto pagliaccio di cuadrado


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

calma calma che quello non ci pensa un secondo a dare rigorini


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso lo manda fuori


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

ha rotto il kutzo sto cuadrado con sti tuffi in stile cagnotto.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ora danno rigore.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

A breve rigore per la juve


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che viscidume!!!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ho temuto per il rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Davvero incredibile il salto tra Giampaolo con suo Suso messo a caso.. per passare a Pinoli con il suo feticcio Suso sulla mattonella ad IBRA che è arrivato ed ha fatto la formazione


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sul serio niente furto??


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sul serio niente furto??



Arriverà al prossimo sternuto.


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Arriverà al prossimo sternuto.



È quello che temo 

Che poi già col giallo a Theo...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se non fosse per quel Tutancamon di Buffone.. ora forse il risultato sarebbe 2/3-0


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Clamoroso!


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

sicuramente giallo, sicuramente.


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetto!!!!


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

La prossima gioca la primavera.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo juve schifo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dobbiamo continuare a giocare, che spinga la Juve ci sta, ma dobbiamo continuare a spingere anche perché mancano 120’


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Palla piena...Castillejo idiota


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Un altro squalificato,senza parole


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dio santo, che schifo sto arbitro, andrebbe preso a legnate


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vergognoso Valeri!


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

ah ok si stanno preparando il terreno per il ritorno


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

quel cane ci sta letteralmente dimezzando la squadra in vista del ritorno. 

tutto alla luce del sole.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vedo che Valerietto ha il cartellino facile per noi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Non la sto vedendo dall'inizio ma sbaglio o arbitraggio scandaloso?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Figlio di putt. di Valeri


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sul serio niente furto??



Fa parte della strategia, non possono esagerare sempre. Piccole cose ogni volta.


----------



## Kaw (13 Febbraio 2020)

Si ma così non ha senso giocare il ritorno dai...


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se nessuno della dirigenza parla dopo la partita sono degli idioti, è uno schifo insopportabile e soprattutto PLATEALE!!


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo dall'inizio ma sbaglio o arbitraggio scandaloso?



No no, tutto normale.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Febbraio 2020)

Chi erano i diffidati?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Consiglio a pinoli di levare rebic prima di perdere anche lui


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che schifo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

*Espulso Theo*


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rosso a Hernandez


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahhahahahaha rosso a Theo, ce ne butta fuori altri da qui alla fine


----------



## Kaw (13 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Chi erano i diffidati?



Tutti gli ammoniti


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

ahahaha pensavo aspettassero la prossima


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

capolavori su capolavori.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Chi erano i diffidati?



Ibra Theo e casti.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Febbraio 2020)

Perché la cosa non mi stupisce?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Figlio della grande putta!!!


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sconto di gioco ROSSO.
Adesso è finita veramente.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma che è sta roba??? C


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

morite ladri.

al ritorno manderei la primavera


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

RAGAZZI VI RENDETE CONTO ?
Espultso dopo che il primo giallo l'aveva preso al posto di Dybala.
Reputazione negativa a chiunque dirà che Herandez meritava di essere espulso.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Te pareva.
Sempre si fanno fregare da dybala


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Geniale Valeri.
Inventa falli o ignora falli e poi ammonisce i nostri per proteste.

Classico arbitraggio pilotato cosi che la Juve nel ritorno puo vincere in ciabatte. Un sistema calcistico corotto fino al midollo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Purtroppo Theo è stato un pirla, il giallo ci sta... Che due ******** però


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

A questo punto spero che Ibra si immoli e dia una testata all'arbitro in pieno volto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dybala e cuadrado due fogne umane


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’errore sul fallo di Bennacer è stato abbastanza grave. Il fallo su Bennacer di Dybala era sacrosanto, non viene fischiato e arriva il fallo di Theo con ammonizione. Cose già viste e riviste.



Guarda dopo i gialli di Castillejo e ora Theo spero tu possa comprendere definitivamente che siamo composti da una squadra di CAPRE, veramente CAPRE.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Onestamente Theo Herndenz è davvero un buzzurro


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il cancro del calcio sta rube


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

mamma mia predator


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gestione scientifica dei cartellini


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Laxalt


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi, ok la foga, ma ci vuole un pó piú di testa.

Possiamo prendercela quanto vogliamo con Valeri, ma gli abbiamo messo lì una decina di eventi tra cui scegliere.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

laxalt  

ma salamelecco non è in grado di fare tutte e 2 le fasce ?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

E scritto ! Non puoi vincere contro sti ladri


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Potevamo pure fare il secondo gol... e invece qualificazione buttata


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ammonisci asino!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Giusto togliere Rebic che é generosissimo e al 70’ tende a finire le energie


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ok la foga, ma ci vuole un pó piú di testa.
> 
> Possiamo prendercela quanto vogliamo con Valeri, ma gli abbiamo messo lì una decina di eventi tra cui scegliere.



Rinunciaci, qua c'è gente che darebbe la colpa del coronavirus alla juve.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Li devono radiare sto maledetti. Dubala uno schifo di giocatore


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Higuain era diffidato. Non ammonito. ovviamente per i gobbi infiltrati nel forum va tutto bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Laxalt è quello di Matrix Reloaded?


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Guarda dopo i gialli di Castillejo e ora Theo spero tu possa comprendere definitivamente che siamo composti da una squadra di CAPRE, veramente CAPRE.



Reputazione negativa.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso Ibra gli fa male a Rabiot della m.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Magari l'andata la portiamo pure a casa, ma ormai il ritorno è segnato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Incredibile come Bonucci protesti sistematicamente con l’arbitro per qualsiasi fallo fischiato contro.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

I cartellini per loro non esistono :ASD: che mafia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Per noi qui usciva un altro giallo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ok la foga, ma ci vuole un pó piú di testa.
> 
> Possiamo prendercela quanto vogliamo con Valeri, ma gli abbiamo messo lì una decina di eventi tra cui scegliere.



Avevo letto ok la figa.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rinunciaci, qua c'è gente che darebbe la colpa del coronavirus alla juve.


Noi, tu sei un troll dai!!!
Vai nei forum dei gobbi che sei più a tuo agio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rinunciaci, qua c'è gente che darebbe la colpa del coronavirus alla juve.



Ma che state dicendo?


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Casti e Calha sono morti...Kessie un danno...Saelesmaeker?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

rompetegli le gambe a quei maiali


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Noi, tu sei un troll dai!!!
> Vai nei forum dei gobbi che sei più a tuo agio.



madonna ma l'età media qua dentro di quanto è 15 anni spero.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

I gobbi fuori dal forum.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> I gobbi fuori dal forum.



Applausi. Basta, tolleranza zero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rinunciaci, qua c'è gente che darebbe la colpa del coronavirus alla juve.



Una volta dicevo lo stesso.. Ma ormai è dal gol di muntari che ci ladrano in modo sistematico.. Non se ne può più..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> madonna ma l'età media qua dentro di quanto è 15 anni spero.



Io sono sicuro al 100% che tu sia milanista, ma sei altrettanto sicuramente (troppo) filogobbo. Sentivo altri milanisti fare discorsi simili prima di Calciopoli, poi si è visto come è andata a finire.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una volta dicevo lo stesso.. Ma ormai è dal gol di muntari che ci ladrano in modo sistematico.. Non se ne può più..



Questo perché negli anni ‘70 eri troppo piccolo o forse neanche nato. Io ricordo bene i furti di inizio anni ‘70 *. E quelli del 2004/2005 dovresti ricordarteli anche tu. Altroché Muntari, è da ben prima.

*”Questo non è più calcio. A parte la nostra comprensibile e incontenibile amarezza, mi spiace per gli sportivi… credono che il calcio sia ancora una cosa seria. Quello che abbiamo subito oggi è una vera vergogna. Credevo che ci avessero fregato già a Torino contro la Juventus, invece ci presero in giro a metà con l’autocritica di Lo Bello in televisione. Purtroppo per il Milan avere certi arbitri è diventata ormai una tradizione. La logica è che dovevamo perdere il campionato.” - Gianni Rivera, Marzo ‘72


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fosse stato ancora milanista higuain sarebbe stato ammonito x questo


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Braccio di Higuain. Diffidato. Non ammonito e son2.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una volta dicevo lo stesso.. Ma ormai è dal gol di muntari che ci ladrano in modo sistematico.. Non se ne può più..



Se si é ciechi, si da dei 15enni agli altri.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una volta dicevo lo stesso.. Ma ormai è dal gol di muntari che ci ladrano in modo sistematico.. Non se ne può più..



Dispiace perchè la gente non è capace di ragionare lucidamente, ma d'altronde sono tifosi quindi forse pretendo troppo.
Ma spero sempre che umanamente le persone crescano, speranza sempre più vana ahimè.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ibra fondamentale per appoggiarsi e fare salire la squadra.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro al 100% che tu sia milanista, ma sei altrettanto sicuramente (troppo) filogobbo. Sentivo altri milanisti fare discorsi simili prima di Calciopoli, poi si è visto come è andata a finire.



No non sono filogobbo, sono estremamente sincero nelle disamine e vado al di là della faziosità, ma con gli anni diventa sempre più inutile arrabbiarsi per nulla, per questo non comprendo l'odio a prescindere, da giovane odiavo (in modo sano) pure io


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che cesso la turca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigorino per Dueballe o Cristina al 95° non è nemmeno quotato, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

ma basta sta turca basta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bell'ingresso del ragazzino belga


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora c'è gente che difende i ladri. Dopo Muntari, i rigori al 97', i gialli a caso... 

Solo lo scorso anno mancata espulsione di Benatia a San Siro, rigore su Romagnoli ignorato, rigore gigante su Conti in Supercoppa ma figurati e mani di Alex Sandro in area clamoroso al cesso stadium. Tutto ciò con il VAR!!!


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> madonna ma l'età media qua dentro di quanto è 15 anni spero.


Magari avessi 15 anni...LOL!
Beh io seguo il Milan dall'alba dei tempi, tanto da aver assistito a tante di quelle porcherie perpetrate negli anni dai gobbi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Juve vergogna d'Italia, davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Tranquilli qualcosa fino al 95 si inventa Valeri.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Magari avessi 15 anni...LOL!
> Beh io seguo il Milan dall'alba dei tempi, tanto da aver assistito a tante di quelle porcherie perpetrate negli anni dai gobbi.



E allora non farti il sangue amaro, non serve a niente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No non sono filogobbo, sono estremamente sincero nelle disamine e vado al di là della faziosità, ma con gli anni diventa sempre più inutile arrabbiarsi per nulla, per questo non comprendo l'odio a prescindere, da giovane odiavo (in modo sano) pure io



Io sono abbastanza grande da ricordarmi i furti vergognosi di inizio anni ‘70. Anzi, forse proprio perché ero piccolo e avevo appena iniziato a seguire il calcio, l’odio per i gobbi mi si è scolpito nell’anima da allora, avendo iniziato a seguirlo coscientemente in anni nei quali ci fregarono due scudetti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Cambi impeccabili oggi di Pioli.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Paquetà per Calha


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ancora c'è gente che difende i ladri. Dopo Muntari, i rigori al 97', i gialli a caso...
> 
> Solo lo scorso anno mancata espulsione di Benatia a San Siro, rigore su Romagnoli ignorato, rigore gigante su Conti in Supercoppa ma figurati e mani di Alex Sandro in area clamoroso al cesso stadium. Tutto ciò con il VAR!!!



Ecco.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Con Paqueta la perdiamo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fallo su ibra non fischiato è un capolavoro. Ragazzi Valeri è un fenomeno..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso darà 25 minuti di recipero


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Questo non è "arancione" ?? Se lo fa lui prende il giallo, se la gomitata la prende, niente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vorrei sputare in faccia a Valeri


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

ecco l'occasione da gol dei gobbi


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

rotfl.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Adesso gli dà il rigoretto ovviamente


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rigore


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Di spalle non si può dare.


----------



## vota DC (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> madonna ma l'età media qua dentro di quanto è 15 anni spero.



Anche fosse 30 anni sarebbero stati bambini all'ultima CL della Juventus. E se continuiamo così saranno in casa di riposo gli ultimi testimoni della CL juventina se la Juventus non cerca di imparare a vincere facendo meglio degli altri invece che usando amichetti per boicottare gli altri che poi in Europa non funziona. Dai roba penosa, Bonucci macellaio piangente (è stato anche da noi ma gli arbitri lo trattavano come se fosse una persona diversa) e gli altri rotolano invece di giocare. Poi umiliazione puntuale conttro la prima grande squadra europea che non si suicida.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Era di spalle...


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Questo da' il rigore.
******** solo cosi oggi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se da sto rigore è una vergogna, calabria era girato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se gli danno rigore smetto con sta *****


----------



## kekkopot (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ovvio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Eccolo lì.


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Nn può essere rigore


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sa che che è rigore. Comunque ha il braccio largo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

ahahaah fa pure la farsa di guardare


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mi fate schifo. Gobbi e milanisti che li difendono.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

OVVIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Pure cartellino giallo a uno girato dall'altra parte eh.


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma era di spalle?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ora rigore. Ci sta.

Ma partita decisa da quel verme


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma come fa uno a saltare con le mani dietro la schiena?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Assurdo ragazzi. Questi vanno radiati


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mafia


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vabbè dai ma c'è accanimento contro la Juve.... Nn è fallo di ibra e qua è andato apposta di mano.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mandare in campo la primavera al ritorno per protesta


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bisogna saltare come birilli con sto regolamento?


----------



## R41D3N (13 Febbraio 2020)

Capolavoro di Valeri...arbitraggio a senso unico!


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

zenos ha scritto:


> mi fate schifo. Gobbi e milanisti che li difendono.



bravo bravo bravo


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Te pareva...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

ladri di mer.da!!


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che schifo


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Squiadra di *****


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che faccia di m. Cristina

Ma spaccatile gambe


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma andate a cagher, poi non bisogna lamentarsi dell'arbitro


----------



## Igor91 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che schifo.... davvero, uno schifo assurdo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma crepassero questi maledetti


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2020)

6 minuti di recupero????


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2020)

ma c'è ancora gente che si stupisce ? 

quelli della rai tutti contenti nel frattempo, sti schifosi.


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mandare in campo la primavera al ritorno per protesta



Fanno schifo, ci vuole un movimento di protesta FORTISSIMO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se i nostri mega dirigenti non si fanno sentire dopo questa partita possiamo chiudere baracca e burattini.


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ed i mafiosi della RAI esaltano ronaldo


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Squiadra di *****



Quale?


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ci penserà il signor Paolo a farsi sentire.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Era da tempo che non vedevo un arbitraggio così scandaloso
E io non parlo mai di arbitri


----------



## Anguus (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gente stupita..sembra non abbiate visto mai una partita della Juve negli ultimi 15 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ladrata perfetta dopo i gialli scientifici... Ma ormai siamo abituati.. Qualcuno faccia uno scalpo a sto letamaio portoghese


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2020)

Giuro che il primo che li difende si prende i peggio insulti, a costo di farmi bannare


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Calabria comunque testa di calcio..


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Giuro che il primo che li difende si prende i peggio insulti, a costo di farmi bannare



ma andrebbero bannati tutti quelli che li difendono invece


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Voglio la testata di Ibra che spacca la testa all'arbitro, chissenefrega a questo punto.


----------



## BB7 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma c’è ancora chi si stupisce dopo che furono mandati in B invece di essere radiati? È tutto business per questo ho smesso con questo sport


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

E' tutto assurdo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sarò sicuramente criticato, ma dopo sto schifo sono quasi contento di aver perso il derby: meglio veder vincere l’Inter che sti ladri mafiosi. L’unico errore l’ha fatto Theo a non essere entrato più duramente su Dybala.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigore è ridicolo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fuori i gobbi dal forum


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Giuro che il primo che li difende si prende i peggio insulti, a costo di farmi bannare



Ancora applausi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sarò sicuramente criticato, ma dopo sto schifo sono quasi contento di aver perso il derby: meglio veder vincere l’Inter che sti ladri mafiosi. L’unico errore l’ha fatto Theo a non essere entrato più duramente su Dybala.



Speriamo che Antonio faccia il miracolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio la testata di Ibra che spacca la testa all'arbitro, chissenefrega a questo punto.



Concordo. Mi basterebbe anche un entrata sul ginocchio di Ronaldo.

Possiamo essere anche in vantaggio di 3-0 nel ritorno e poi si inventano 5 espulsione e 4 rigori. Dai, sto calcio in Italia non ha piu alcun senso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Giuro che il primo che li difende si prende i peggio insulti, a costo di farmi bannare



Grazie Hellscream!!Grazie fratello! E io sono con te!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

tutte le volte che giochiamo con sti figli di tro sento le solite cose e poi dopo 2 settimane "meglio loro che l'inter".

basta basta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Io mi chiedo come sia possibile bucare un intervento di testa così in area di rigore....
O salti e la prendi o non salti e vai in copertura sull’uomo...


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Febbraio 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sarò sicuramente criticato, ma dopo sto schifo sono quasi contento di aver perso il derby: meglio veder vincere l’Inter che sti ladri mafiosi. L’unico errore l’ha fatto Theo a non essere entrato più duramente su Dybala.


.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Non si può giocare contro la Juve


----------



## Milo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ripenso a quei 3/4 rigori in questo campionato che non ci hanno dato dandoli per “involontari” e poi danno questo.

Grosse risate.

Grosse risate anche che queste Juve ha bisogno di un rigore per fare gol a kjaer Calabria chalanoglu kessie


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo verona e questa gara imbarazzante dovrebbero cacciare sarri,invece diranno di passare il turno


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Antonio faccia il miracolo



Me lo auguro davvero!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Non dobbiamo nemmeno presentarci a Torino. Basta con sto schifo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maledetto Kessie e segna


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

non parlerò dello schifo, ma sono contento che non siamo scoppiati e non ci siamo depressi dopo il derby


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le volte che giochiamo con sti figli di tro sento le solite cose e poi dopo 2 settimane "meglio loro che l'inter".
> 
> basta basta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mai mai mai. 100 volte meglio i cugini che sto schifo assurdo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Se pioli/dirigenza non impazziscono adesso è malafede.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Schiererei sempre la primavera


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mi chiedo perché ci giochiamo ancora contro sti ladri di *****.. Veramente al ritorno voglio solo una caccia all'uomo x spaccare le gambe a dybala e cristina


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Peccato per l'occasione finale. Al ritorno dobbiamo essere 11 diavoli, arbitro o non arbitro. Certo, senza Ibra, Theo e Castillejo sarà durissima. Speriamo in Rebic...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2020)

La pirateria uccide il calcio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Un buon Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma com'è possibile che nessuno dei nostri abbia aggredito l'arbitro?
Doveva uscire dal campo steso per traverso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Bastar.. juventini di mer.daaaa!!


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Cmq il Milan ha fatto una grande partita... Dopo il derby non era facile. 

Questo 4231 mi piace


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Al ritorno spero nella caccia all uomo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma che **** ride Donnarumma con buffon?


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

L'1-1 con tutti quegli squalificati è come aver perso 2-0.

Rigore per fallo di mano di spalle, è successo davvero.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Si mettono pure a ridere e a scherzare con i gobbi in mezzo al campo. Io li menerei sti maledetti.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mai mai mai. 100 volte meglio i cugini che sto schifo assurdo.


Per me fanno schifo entrambe, Juve e Inter.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Quanto odio poi vedere i giocatori del Milan dopo questo schifo ridere e scherzare con i giocatori della Juve


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile bucare un intervento di testa così in area di rigore....
> O salti e la prendi o non salti e vai in copertura sull’uomo...



Calabria è il solito disastro, tra l'altro gli avran fatto una testa così che non si deve saltare a caso con le braccia larghe e taaac eccolo lì.
Buon Milan anche stasera, qualificazione andata a meno di grandi miracoli, potevamo portarla tranquillamente a casa anzi Gigio ha fatto 1 parata contro le 10 di Buffon, per me stiamo dimostrando di aver svoltato in qualche maniera.
Serata che mi da fiducia.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

I ragazzi sono stati grandissimi!!!! Molto fiero!!! di loro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si mettono pure a ridere e a scherzare con i gobbi in mezzo al campo. Io li menerei sti maledetti.



Esatto. Questa cosa mi fa ancora più schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si mettono pure a ridere e a scherzare con i gobbi in mezzo al campo. Io li menerei sti maledetti.



Donnarumma vergognoso che se la ride con il buffone. Giià mezzo gobbo


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

A parti invertite avremmo voluto il rigore

Era scontato che in qualche modo l'avrebbero ripresa comunque, buon Milan ma non siamo una grande squadra


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma cosa scherza con buffone Donnarumma. Vergogna


----------



## Fiume.croazia (13 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'1-1 con tutti quegli squalificati è come aver perso 2-0.
> 
> Rigore per fallo di mano di spalle, è successo davvero.



Rigore o non rigore , l azione e iniziato con fallo netto su ibrahimovic e la var doveva vedere questo episodio.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quale?



La Juve...senza DUBBIO ALCUNO


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Con l’1-0 una mezza speranza c’era. Così....

Comunque partita da chiudere 2/3-0. Cestinata una grande occasione.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Febbraio 2020)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma c’è ancora chi si stupisce dopo che furono mandati in B invece di essere radiati? È tutto business per questo ho smesso con questo sport



Esatto. Quella è stata la più grossa presa in giro di sempre. Insieme agli juventini che continuano a sentirsi delle povere vittime di calcio poli.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quanto odio poi vedere i giocatori del Milan dopo questo schifo ridere e scherzare con i giocatori della Juve



Concordo. Questo voglio dire che non sanno che significa giocare nel Milan, hanno 0 professionalita.
Io se ero allenatore ti prendo a schiaffi se ride e scherzi con l'aversario.
Vai a fare l'attore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Calabria è il solito disastro, tra l'altro gli avran fatto una testa così che non si deve saltare a caso con le braccia larghe e taaac eccolo lì.
> Buon Milan anche stasera, qualificazione andata a meno di grandi miracoli, potevamo portarla tranquillamente a casa anzi Gigio ha fatto 1 parata contro le 10 di Buffon, per me stiamo dimostrando di aver svoltato in qualche maniera.
> Serata che mi da fiducia.



Sappiamo entrambi che questo rigore a parti invertite non sarebbe mai stato dato. Pensiamo al rigore non dato su Alex Sandro e il suo fallo di mano clamoroso in area lo scorso anno


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

5 minuti di monologo bonucci dalla rai e poi chiudono.
Intervista al peggiore in campo.
Nulla per il Milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> A parti invertite avremmo voluto il rigore
> 
> Era scontato che in qualche modo l'avrebbero ripresa comunque, buon Milan ma non siamo una grande squadra



A parti invertite non lo avrebbe assegnato mai e poi mai. Non scherziamo.


Un arbitro che ignora falli o inventa falli e poi ammonisce i nostri. Esiste un metodo piu scientifico per spingere una semifinale verso una squadra che casualmente ha le striscie bianche e nere?


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mai mai mai. 100 volte meglio i cugini che sto schifo assurdo.


Odio l'inter ma ora basta. Juve nemico numero 1, Juve = male.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> A parti invertite avremmo voluto il rigore
> 
> Era scontato che in qualche modo l'avrebbero ripresa comunque, buon Milan ma non siamo una grande squadra



A me sembra tu stia scherzando, arbitraggio osceno pro ladri. Prima del rigore c è un falò nettissimo su ibrahimovic, gesti9ne cartellini oscena. 
Falli fischiati a casaccio pro juve.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Calabria è il solito disastro, tra l'altro gli avran fatto una testa così che non si deve saltare a caso con le braccia larghe e taaac eccolo lì.
> Buon Milan anche stasera, qualificazione andata a meno di grandi miracoli, potevamo portarla tranquillamente a casa anzi Gigio ha fatto 1 parata contro le 10 di Buffon, per me stiamo dimostrando di aver svoltato in qualche maniera.
> Serata che mi da fiducia.[/QUOTE
> Sono d'accordo, fiducia incrementata da stasera


----------



## RojoNero (13 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## singer (13 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Rigore o non rigore , l azione e iniziato con fallo netto su ibrahimovic e la var doveva vedere questo episodio.



Non funziona così la Var in quel caso, 
poiché lascia la valutazione all’arbitro. 

Era fallo, è vero, c’è da dire però che erano passato parecchio, 
Erano entrati i medici, Ibra era uscito e poi rientrato...


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> La Juve...senza DUBBIO ALCUNO



Ah ok, allora ti abbraccio.


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si mettono pure a ridere e a scherzare con i gobbi in mezzo al campo. Io li menerei sti maledetti.


Sisi tutti abbracciati e ridenti.. Ma se ne andassero..


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che **** ride Donnarumma con buffon?



mi fa schifo. anni fa aveva sfasciato il loro spogliatoio e adesso guardalo il verme


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo entrambi che questo rigore a parti invertite non sarebbe mai stato dato. Pensiamo al rigore non dato su Alex Sandro e il suo fallo di mano clamoroso in area lo scorso anno



Vabè rimane che Calabria è un pusillanime dai, inutile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Io onestamente sono felice, il bubbone deve scoppiare. Arriverei perfino a pagare gli arbitri per sfavorirci contro la Juve se servisse ad un’altra Calciopoli. In Milan-Juve di campionato spero di subire torti ancora più clamorosi.

Dopodiché al 60esimo o giù di lì metterei in campo gente col solo obiettivo di mettere in barella più gobbi figli di cane possibili.


----------



## 1972 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> A parti invertite avremmo voluto il rigore
> 
> Era scontato che in qualche modo l'avrebbero ripresa comunque, buon Milan ma non siamo una grande squadra



stessa idea , tra l'altro, siamo stati graziati per due gomitate non sanzionate col rosso. con la juve non passi mai ma resta comunque una buona prestazione


----------



## Fiume.croazia (13 Febbraio 2020)

E adesso continuate a fare comunella con i juventini iscritti qui al forum, così vi dicono che il rigore c era e che l arbitraggio e stato pulito.
Non vi meravigliate dei giocatori in campo, quando una parte di voi qui dentro continua a parlare con i ladri iscritti qui dentro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vabè rimane che Calabria è un pusillanime dai, inutile.



Ha la maglia sbagliata addosso, oltre ad essere scarsissimo.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Milan ma come al solito arbitraggio scandaloso

Donnarumma 6
Theo 5,5
Kjaer 6,5
Romagnoli 5,5
Calabria 7
Castillejo 6,5
Kessie 6,5
Bennacer 6,5
Calhanoglu 6
Ibrahimovic 6,5
Rebic 7

Laxalt 5,5
Saelemeakers 6
Paquetà sv


Pioli, ma Leao e Bonaventura?


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Non hanno fatto un cavolo e l'hanno pareggiata. Buona prova nostra ma errori stupidi ci sono costati la partita e la qualificazione (anche se non ce l'avremmo fatta lo stesso con ogni probabilità). 
Là a Torino senza Ibra e Theo è impossibile anche solo non perdere, figurarsi passare il turno. 
Almeno giochiamo decentemente/bene, l'unica consolazione


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Con 1-0 avremmo potuto fare catenaccio e sperare in un una sconfitta di misura per supplementari e rigori.
Cosi perderemo per provare a segnare


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo entrambi che questo rigore a parti invertite non sarebbe mai stato dato. Pensiamo al rigore non dato su Alex Sandro e il suo fallo di mano clamoroso in area lo scorso anno


Si ma anche le regole sono diverse da questa stagione. 
Poi ovvio che esistono sempre le variabili pro gobbi, questo si sa.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io onestamente sono felice, il bubbone deve scoppiare. Arriverei perfino a pagare gli arbitri per sfavorirci contro la Juve se servisse ad un’altra Calciopoli. In Milan-Juve di campionato spero di subire torti ancora più clamorosi.
> 
> *Dopodiché al 60esimo o giù di lì metterei in campo gente col solo obiettivo di mettere in barella più gobbi figli di cane possibili.*


----------



## Wetter (13 Febbraio 2020)

Parliamo della partita: E' stato un bel Milan,il modulo sembrerebbe funzionare e quasi tutti riescono ad esprimere il loro potenziale nelle parti giuste del campo.In 11 vs 11 avremmo vinto sicuramente,non ricordo un tiro in porta della Juve.

Capitolo diffide: siamo stati ingenui,non puoi prendere 2 gialli per proteste quando SAI di essere diffidato.Theo e Castillejo andrebbero multati per questo.Diverso il discorso su Ibra,dato che è stato un fallo di gioco.

Il ritorno sara difficilissimo,anche perchè mancheranno delle pedine fondamentali.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Per me era rigore comunque.

A parti invertite io mi incazzerei se non lo fischia, 
la volontarietà è inutile. 

Comunque sia era già andata bene prima, 
il braccio di Rebic su Quadrado era da calcio di rigore.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ruiu sta dicendo che l'arbitro ha favorito il Milan


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> A parti invertite avremmo voluto il rigore
> 
> Era scontato che in qualche modo l'avrebbero ripresa comunque, buon Milan ma non siamo una grande squadra



A parti invertite il fallo su Ibra prima del rigore sarebbe stato fischiato


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> E adesso continuate a fare comunella con i juventini iscritti qui al forum, così vi dicono che il rigore c era e che l arbitraggio e stato pulito.
> Non vi meravigliate dei giocatori in campo, quando una parte di voi qui dentro continua a parlare con i ladri iscritti qui dentro



Vabbè dai si parla cmq sempre di calcio.... Non è che nn parlo con qualcuno siccome tifa juve


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2020)

L'unica consolazione, in ogni caso, è che una vittoria della coppa italia non ci servirà a nulla a differenza di un quarto posto che potrebbe portare, forse, ad una svolta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2020)

La cosa che odio di più è che nessuno dei nostri dice nulla.. Mai.. Mentre bonucci figlio di t... Faceva il suo comizio uno che andasse lì a dirgli complimenti x la solita ladrata no eh..al ritorno devono volare le gambe dei gobbi


----------



## markjordan (13 Febbraio 2020)

30cm di schiena e con le mani che si abbassano sfiorando il ginocchio
a noi avrebbero ammonito 3 giocatori x proteste un espulso e niente var

bella la gomitata nella nuca un minuto prima


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> A parti invertite il fallo su Ibra prima del rigore sarebbe stato fischiato



Contatti simili Valeri li ha lasciati passare per tutta la partita praticamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore comunque.
> 
> A parti invertite io mi incazzerei se non lo fischia,
> la volontarietà è inutile.
> ...



Sennonché poi a noi contro di loro non ci danno rigori del genere 







Di che parliamo dai. Come diceva Rivera “questo non è più calcio”.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Io davvero vi invidio. Invidio chi riesce a vedere queste partite con i ladri pensando sia calcio vero quando in realta' è più tarocco degli incontri di wrestling. Vi invidio perché alla fine ve la prendete piu' voi che i nostri giocatori in campo o i dirigenti sugli spalti che, come al solito, non batteranno ciglia. E in ultimo invidio quanti di voi riescono pure a giustificare queste porcherie per sembrare utenti equilibrati e obiettivi. Davvero tanta invidia!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Si ma anche le regole sono diverse da questa stagione.
> Poi ovvio che esistono sempre le variabili pro gobbi, questo si sa.



Quel rigore li c’era sempre e comunque, non scherziamo.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> E adesso continuate a fare comunella con i juventini iscritti qui al forum, così vi dicono che il rigore c era e che l arbitraggio e stato pulito.
> Non vi meravigliate dei giocatori in campo, quando una parte di voi qui dentro continua a parlare con i ladri iscritti qui dentro



Il mio socio di Fantacalcio è gobbo, 
cosa faccio l’ammazzo?

È calcio eh... calcio.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2020)

in tutta la partita l'unico fischio inesistente a favore è stata la punizione nel primo tempo per (non) fallo su Ibra.
il resto è stato stillicidio scientifico e volontario da parte di Valeri, a testimonianza (piaccia o non piaccia è un dato di fatto) che esiste malafede e le melme sono sempre aiutate.
rispondetemi sinceramente: con un arbitraggio normale questa partita sarebbe finita in pareggio?
come ha già scritto qualcuno tanto molti tireranno fuori il regolamento.... un regolamento made in Torino.
ennesimo schifo.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Contatti simili Valeri li ha lasciati passare per tutta la partita praticamente



Vero, 
ma quello era davvero fallo.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Parliamo della partita: E' stato un bel Milan,il modulo sembrerebbe funzionare e quasi tutti riescono ad esprimere il loro potenziale nelle parti giuste del campo.In 11 vs 11 avremmo vinto sicuramente,non ricordo un tiro in porta della Juve.
> 
> Capitolo diffide: siamo stati ingenui,non puoi prendere 2 gialli per proteste quando SAI di essere diffidato.Theo e Castillejo andrebbero multati per questo.Diverso il discorso su Ibra,dato che è stato un fallo di gioco.
> 
> Il ritorno sara difficilissimo,anche perchè mancheranno delle pedine fondamentali.



Concordo, brutte ingenuità.

Buon ingresso di Saelemekers, meglio di Paquetà


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io davvero vi invidio. Invidio chi riesce a vedere queste partite con i ladri pensando sia calcio vero quando in realta' è più tarocco degli incontri di wrestling. Vi invidio perché alla fine ve la prendete piu' voi che i nostri giocatori in campo o i dirigenti sugli spalti che, come al solito, non batteranno ciglia. E in ultimo invidio quanti di voi riescono pure a giustificare queste porcherie per sembrare utenti equilibrati e obiettivi. Davvero tanta invidia!



standing ovation


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Si ma anche le regole sono diverse da questa stagione.
> Poi ovvio che esistono sempre le variabili pro gobbi, questo si sa.



Guarda qua che roba 






Altroché variabili, questa è mafia pura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il mio socio di Fantacalcio è gobbo,
> cosa faccio l’ammazzo?
> 
> È calcio eh... calcio.



cambia socio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma i gobbi è normale possano scrivere in questa sezione? Gobbi che si fingono milanisti.
Arbitraggio killer... spero davvero al ritorno spacchino gambe a ripetizione... almeno dismo un senso alla stagione


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai si parla cmq sempre di calcio.... Non è che nn parlo con qualcuno siccome tifa juve



io ad esempio li evito come la peste bubbonica, ok è calcio ma gli juventini li riconosco subito, non ne sbaglio uno...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Rigore o non rigore , l azione e iniziato con fallo netto su ibrahimovic e la var doveva vedere questo episodio.



Esatto...

Purtroppo la stragrande maggioranza dei giornalisti è collusa con questo sistema e non c'è mai una condanna generale, i pochi che osano parlare sono sbeffeggiati ed emarginati, chiamati addirittura antisportivi.

L'arbitro non ha fischiato qualcosa al Milan tanto per salvare le apparenze, è stato perfetto, così anche i gobbi possono reclamare qualcosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> io ad esempio li evito come la peste bubbonica, ok è calcio ma gli juventini li riconosco subito, non ne sbaglio uno...



Per una gobba così potrei fare un’eccezione, però


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il mio socio di Fantacalcio è gobbo,
> cosa faccio l’ammazzo?
> 
> È calcio eh... calcio.



Complice. Vai sul forum dei ladri .


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Concordo, brutte ingenuità.
> 
> Buon ingresso di Saelemekers, meglio di Paquetà



Molto bene il belga, è uno tipetto interessante.
Speriamo non sia solo l'esaltazione delle prime partite, a Torino giocherà lui al posto di Castillejo immagino.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per una gobba così potrei fare un’eccezione, però



si ma le probabilità di incrociare sta tizia è notevolmente inferiore a quella di incrociare il finto perbenista gobbo che ti spiega il regolamento...


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Complice. Vai sul forum dei ladri .



No che poi divento come te


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Spero ci squalifichino Paolo o Zvone per aggressione all’arbitro


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> No che poi divento come te



Milanista? Dubito.


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda qua che roba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terribile, ai livelli del gol di Muntari anzi molto peggio visto che c'era il VAR


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque abbiamo giocato alla grande 140 minuti su 180 contro Juve e Inter. E cosa possiamo dire? Che la delusione è ancora più forte. Con l’1-0 qualcosina poteva uscire di positivo. Ma così, con tutti i diffidati, siamo tagliati fiori. La sorte peraltro è una baldracca: mai nulla di positivo. Mai. Sempre l’inculxata dietro l’angolo. Sempre.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non puoi dirlo...non lo ha fatto



Aaahhh questa è bellissima


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2020)

A parti invertite non ce l'avrebbero mai dato ma ad ogni modo era da davvero tanto ke nn vedevo un arbitraggio così di parte

Davvero passa la voglia


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io davvero vi invidio. Invidio chi riesce a vedere queste partite con i ladri pensando sia calcio vero quando in realta' è più tarocco degli incontri di wrestling. Vi invidio perché alla fine ve la prendete piu' voi che i nostri giocatori in campo o i dirigenti sugli spalti che, come al solito, non batteranno ciglia. E in ultimo invidio quanti di voi riescono pure a giustificare queste porcherie per sembrare utenti equilibrati e obiettivi. Davvero tanta invidia!



Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.

Se Bennacer nel primo tempo tocca il piede di Ramsey nella nostra area e l'arbitro lascia passare, va bene così. Ci sta.
Se Kessie allunga la mano sul simulatore di Cuadrado nella nostra area e l'arbitro lascia passare, va bene così. Ma stai giocando col fuoco.
Se Calabria salta a vuoto ed è anche sfortunato, ecco che il rigore arriva.


----------



## Kaw (13 Febbraio 2020)

A prescindere dal pareggio finale, sappiamo che senza Ibra, Theo e Samu al ritorno in uno stadio dove abbiamo sempre perso era praticamente impossibile.
Però con questo spirito possiamo toglierci lo sfizio di batterli in campionato, e chissà che non possa essere decisiva per il campionato...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rizzoli su Cagliari Brescia della prima giornata, rigore per mani di Cerri: se il giocatore è di schiena, non guarda la palla, in caduta dopo un elevazione, e il movimento è congruo, non può essere mai rigore.


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Buon Milan. Le due punte complementari (torre e attaccante della profondità) rendono la squadra ficcante ed efficace. Contento per Rebic, che ha svoltato mentalmente. Anche aver fatto fuori quel cancro calcistico di Suso ha dato solo vantaggi. La squadra gioca finalmente un calcio moderno, corre, pressa alto. Benissimo. 

Arbitraggio che non stupisce. Errori sparsi, vero, ma decisioni scientifiche per far fuori i nostri giocatori migliori in vista del ritorno e per provocare i milanisti. Loro sono la mafia del calcio, lo vado ripetendo da decenni e ogni volta che seguo un match contro di loro (quando non decido di evitarmi la frustrazione) so già a cosa vado incontro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Avrei preferito vincere domenica e perdere oggi tra altro al ritorno mancherà il nostro giocatore migliore

Che schifo


----------



## Wetter (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
> Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
> Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
> Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.
> ...



Analisi ineccepibile +rep


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque abbiamo giocato alla grande 140 minuti su 180 contro Juve e Inter. E cosa possiamo dire? Che la delusione è ancora più forte. Con l’1-0 qualcosina poteva uscire di positivo. Ma così, con tutti i diffidati, siamo tagliati fiori. La sorte peraltro è una baldracca: mai nulla di positivo. Mai. Sempre l’inculxata dietro l’angolo. Sempre.



No meglio 1a1 a se finiva 1a0 ero talmente pirla che speravo ancora di passare...e poi lo prendevo in quel posto...cosi ho l'anima in pace...


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Milanista? Dubito.



Non posso diventare ciò che già sono,
sei accecato dalla rabbia per questa partita, vivi sereno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Terribile, ai livelli del gol di Muntari anzi molto peggio visto che c'era il VAR



Esatto.


----------



## Capitano (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vorrei vedere la dirigenza protestare veemente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Febbraio 2020)

I gialli ce li siamo andati a cercare e sono giusti.
Il rigore invece e' una pagliacciata colossale. Per De Ligt mille giustificazioni in passato, facendoci una testa grossa come un pallone che "si deve considerare il movimento naturale del braccio", stasera invece Calabria cosa doveva fare? Saltare come un birillo, prevedendo che Ronaldo dietro di lui tirasse al volo di rovesciata e lo colpisce? Boh... Sta di fatto che con questi, sono anni che non vinciamo perché quando serve, l'arbitro chirurgicamente gli da l'aiutino


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

Mi spiace per questi ragazzi che non riescono mai a levarsi una piccola soddisfazione.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
> Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
> Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
> Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.
> ...



Piccola precisazione Theo non è stato ammonito x proteste ma x il fallo...lui ha protestato quando ha visto la mano dell'arbitro nel taschino...


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
> Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
> Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
> Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.
> ...



Esistono persone cervellodotate? Miracolo 
Bravo, disamina esatta, non devi MAI dare le possibilità di deciderti contro, i nostri oggi han fatto di tutto per farlo, compreso Calabria che ha fatto un fallo da rigore gigantesco, se lo avesse fatto uno juventino al 90esimo in area e non ci avessero dato rigore veniva giu' tutto credo.
Pieri ,sulla Rai, dice pure inesattezze perchè non esiste nessuna dichiarazione di Rizzoli (almeno io non l'ho trovata) che dica che quel tipo di rigore, vedi Cerri in Cagliari Brescia, non debba essere assegnato, Rizzoli parla di movimento congruo ma con braccio attaccato al corpo, quel beota di Calabria salta a braccia larghe in modo molto pericoloso.
Ma se lo dici ti danno dello juventino, juventino a me che amo il Milan come nessuno e che non mi perdo una sua partita da quando avevo 15 anni  e ne ho 48.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
> Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
> Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
> Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.
> ...



Complimenti, sei un tifoso equilibrato ed obiettivo ma probabilmente a calcio hai giocato poco se non comprendi che spesso e volentieri le proteste nascono dalla frustrazione di giocare contro una squadra che ha l' arbitro a favore o che Calabria che fa schifo in occasione del " rigore" non si può smaterializzare.
Comunque complimenti per la surreale sportività gobba.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque oggi sarebbe da non commentare nulla...ma x chi ha Twitter che va tanto di moda (io no) creare l'hastag #atorinoandaimoconlaprimavera


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dato che tanto Emigrates non ci dà più un accidente, la partita di ritorno io la giocherei con una maglia con la scritta "28/05/2003" al posto della pubblicità.

Meglio della vittoria.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fuori i gobbi mascherati dal forum! Alcuni mess che leggo sono spudoratamente scritti per provocare e ridere dei milanisti. 
Dai via... a leggere questi proni ai gobbi mi verrebbe da pensare che in fondo ci è andata bene


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esistono persone cervellodotate? Miracolo
> Bravo, disamina esatta, non devi MAI dare le possibilità di deciderti contro, i nostri oggi han fatto di tutto per farlo, compreso Calabria che ha fatto un fallo da rigore gigantesco, se lo avesse fatto uno juventino al 90esimo in area e non ci avessero dato rigore veniva giu' tutto credo.
> Pieri ,sulla Rai, dice pure inesattezze perchè non esiste nessuna dichiarazione di Rizzoli (almeno io non l'ho trovata) che dica che quel tipo di rigore, vedi Cerri in Cagliari Brescia, non debba essere assegnato, Rizzoli parla di movimento congruo ma con braccio attaccato al corpo, quel beota di Calabria salta a braccia larghe in modo molto pericoloso.
> Ma se lo dici ti danno dello juventino, juventino a me che amo il Milan come nessuno e che non mi perdo una sua partita da quando avevo 15 anni  e ne ho 48.



Un altro tifoso obiettivo. Pullula di tifosi come voi il forum stasera? Siamo davvero alla frutta


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> I gialli ce li siamo andati a cercare e sono giusti.
> Il rigore invece e' una pagliacciata colossale. Per De Ligt mille giustificazioni in passato, facendoci una testa grossa come un pallone che "si deve considerare il movimento naturale del braccio", stasera invece Calabria cosa doveva fare? Saltare come un birillo, prevedendo che Ronaldo dietro di lui tirasse al volo di rovesciata e lo colpisce? Boh... Sta di fatto che con questi, sono anni che non vinciamo perché quando serve, l'arbitro chirurgicamente gli da l'aiutino



Già, tra l'altro intervento identico non sanzionato in questa stagione in una partita del Cagliari, con tanto di spiegazioni dei moviolisti. 
Comunque sia ho visto cose ben peggiori nelle partite contro i lebbrosi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Terribile, ai livelli del gol di Muntari anzi molto peggio visto che c'era il VAR



Inoltre eravamo in piena corsa Champions. Maledetti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
> Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
> Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
> Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.
> ...



Ma tu vedi il calcio inglese o no? Dybala in Inghilterra sarebbe gia morto. Ad ogni contatto, i rubentini fanno un cinema incredibile.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lo sapevo che era meglio uscire contro il Toro... ora ho un altra volta la bile a 10000, potevo risparmiarmelo.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Esistono persone cervellodotate? Miracolo
> Bravo, disamina esatta, non devi MAI dare le possibilità di deciderti contro, i nostri oggi han fatto di tutto per farlo, compreso Calabria che ha fatto un fallo da rigore gigantesco, se lo avesse fatto uno juventino al 90esimo in area e non ci avessero dato rigore veniva giu' tutto credo.
> Pieri ,sulla Rai, dice pure inesattezze perchè non esiste nessuna dichiarazione di Rizzoli (almeno io non l'ho trovata) che dica che quel tipo di rigore, vedi Cerri in Cagliari Brescia, non debba essere assegnato, Rizzoli parla di movimento congruo ma con braccio attaccato al corpo, quel beota di Calabria salta a braccia larghe in modo molto pericoloso.
> Ma se lo dici ti danno dello juventino, juventino a me che amo il Milan come nessuno e che non mi perdo una sua partita da quando avevo 15 anni  e ne ho 48.



La dichiarazione di rizzoli esiste ed al tempo l'ho vista su Sky...ha detto giustamente che non può essere rigore se uno la prende di mano di schiena a 50 cm dal pallone


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Rizzoli su Cagliari Brescia della prima giornata, rigore per mani di Cerri: se il giocatore è di schiena, non guarda la palla, in caduta dopo un elevazione, e il movimento è congruo, non può essere mai rigore.



Non ha mai detto una cosa del genere, mi sono andato a rileggere l'incontro arbitri squadre fatto a novembre.
Siamo onesti, Pieri sulla Rai parla a cassum come spesso gli capita, se mi trovi dove Rizzoli lo ha detto faccio mea culpa ovviamente.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> I gialli ce li siamo andati a cercare e sono giusti.
> Il rigore invece e' una pagliacciata colossale. Per De Ligt mille giustificazioni in passato, facendoci una testa grossa come un pallone che "si deve considerare il movimento naturale del braccio", stasera invece Calabria cosa doveva fare? Saltare come un birillo, prevedendo che Ronaldo dietro di lui tirasse al volo di rovesciata e lo colpisce? Boh... Sta di fatto che con questi, sono anni che non vinciamo perché quando serve, l'arbitro chirurgicamente gli da l'aiutino



C'era anche un giallo su Dybala.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La dichiarazione di rizzoli esiste ed al tempo l'ho vista su Sky...ha detto giustamente che non può essere rigore se uno la prende di mano di schiena a 50 cm dal pallone



Se lo ha detto quando l'han chiamato al loro tavolo con Caressa lì non so dirtelo , non la ricordo quella serata ricordo che era ospite.
Per me è un rigore stupidissimo da dare perchè ovvio che se salti le braccia le devi allargare, ma al tempo stesso non lo obbliga il dottore a saltare e per di piu' bucare l'intervento, se scegli un rischio poi ne prendi le colpe, lui doveva marcare piu' stretto ronaldo invece che piangere come un bambino che ci è costato in 2 anni non so quanti rigori.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se lo ha detto quando l'han chiamato al loro tavolo con Caressa lì non so dirtelo , non la ricordo quella serata ricordo che era ospite.
> Per me è un rigore stupidissimo da dare perchè ovvio che se salti le braccia le devi allargare, ma al tempo stesso non lo obbliga il dottore a saltare e per di piu' bucare l'intervento, se scegli un rischio poi ne prendi le colpe, lui doveva marcare piu' stretto ronaldo invece che piangere come un bambino che ci è costato in 2 anni non so quanti rigori.



Ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma tu vedi il calcio inglese o no? Dybala in Inghilterra sarebbe gia morto. Ad ogni contatto, i rubentini fanno un cinema incredibile.



Dybala con voli e grida pazzeschi esagera e condiziona sempre gli arbitri. Incredibile come possano continuamente dopo anni cascarci.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Un altro tifoso obiettivo. Pullula di tifosi come voi il forum stasera? Siamo davvero alla frutta



Amare non vuol dire sempre e comunque farlo ciecamente, almeno per me.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dì?



conosci l'italiano o ti serve l'interprete?


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dybala con voli e grida pazzeschi esagera e condiziona sempre gli arbitri. Incredibile come possano continuamente dopo anni cascarci.



Nedved gli ha insegnato bene, anche lui non scherzava.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigore è il meno, perchè ci può anche stare. Tutto l'arbitraggio, come sempre con loro, è stato scientifico. Le due ammonizioni di Theo, soprattutto la prima, e quella di Castillejo incommentabili. Loro invece intoccabili come sempre.
Pure l'ennesima coppa Italia hanno avuto bisogno di rubare.
Spero almeno perdano la Champions, e anche il campionato, e che prima o poi arrivi il giorno in cui paghino davvero per ciò che sono stati da sempre per il calcio italiano.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma tu vedi il calcio inglese o no? Dybala in Inghilterra sarebbe gia morto. Ad ogni contatto, i rubentini fanno un cinema incredibile.



Verissimo, lui e Cuadrado sono assurdi nel simulare  Infatti sul colombiano sono rimasto sorpreso che Valeri non abbia fischiato

Il punto in generale è che i nostri sono scesi in campo molto "agitati" in senso buono, carichi e tutto quanto, però poi mi ricordo che sono quasi tutti giovanissimi e che molti hanno l'incapacità di gestire la foga agonistica e quindi ero un pò preoccupato già dall'inizio. Non hanno certo la furbizia di Dybala Cuadrado ecc. per l'appunto.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No me lo voglio fare spiegare in sabaudo da te i concetti che veicoli con tanta disinvoltura.



Il suono non si propaga nel vuoto , non è possibile farlo


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il suono non si propaga nel vuoto , non è possibile farlo



Perche' stai su Marte come tutti i gobbi ovviamente.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se lo ha detto quando l'han chiamato al loro tavolo con Caressa lì non so dirtelo , non la ricordo quella serata ricordo che era ospite.
> Per me è un rigore stupidissimo da dare perchè ovvio che se salti le braccia le devi allargare, ma al tempo stesso non lo obbliga il dottore a saltare e per di piu' bucare l'intervento, se scegli un rischio poi ne prendi le colpe, lui doveva marcare piu' stretto ronaldo invece che piangere come un bambino che ci è costato in 2 anni non so quanti rigori.



Di schiena a 50 cm dalla palla non è mai rigore nella vita. Senza se e senza ma. Punto


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Verissimo, lui e Cuadrado sono assurdi nel simulare  Infatti sul colombiano sono rimasto sorpreso che Valeri non abbia fischiato
> 
> Il punto in generale è che i nostri sono scesi in campo molto "agitati" in senso buono, carichi e tutto quanto, però poi mi ricordo che sono quasi tutti giovanissimi e che molti hanno l'incapacità di gestire la foga agonistica e quindi ero un pò preoccupato già dall'inizio. Non hanno certo la furbizia di Dybala Cuadrado ecc. per l'appunto.



Esatto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dybala con voli e grida pazzeschi esagera e condiziona sempre gli arbitri. Incredibile come possano continuamente dopo anni cascarci.



Ciao caro Jino. Assolutamente vero quello che dici. 

E la versione 2.0 di Nedved (senza i falli cattivi). Non oso immaginare uno come Dybala davanti alla difesa del Toro inizio anni 90:
O Animale Pasquale Bruno, Tarzan Annoni e Rambo Policano. Non avrebbe toccato pallone.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perche' stai su Marte come tutti i gobbi ovviamente.



Vacca, battutona 
Non hai mai pensato di presentarti a Zelig, c'hai l'umorismo dentro.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vacca, battutona
> Non hai mai pensato di presentarti a Zelig, c'hai l'umorismo dentro.



Se dovessi mai andarci mi porto te come spalla comica.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

48 punti ancora da giocare in campionato, pensiamo al campionato.
La Coppia Italia sono partite che togliano solo energie per squadre corte come la nostra.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Credo sia inutile discutere e/o litigare tra di noi sulla sobrietà o meno dell'arbitraggio, e di riconoscere eventuali errori nostri. Non è questione di politically corrected o obiettività, o sindacare sul singolo episodio.

Il punto fondamentale è che a parti invertite la juve facendo gli stessi errori non avrebbe mai subito danni così ingenti dall'arbitro.

Sistematicamente ne escono sempre puliti e con il minor danno possibile, laddove c'è il dubbio la bilancia dalla loro parte pende sempre sul non dare ammenda, quando invece sta a noi ovviamente si punisce.

Simbolicamente si vede bene, e non dal rigore, ma dall'ammonizione di Castillejo. L'avesse fatto uno juventino quel gesto di stizza, 100% non sarebbe stato sanzionato.


----------



## Manue (13 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credo sia inutile discutere e/o litigare tra di noi sulla sobrietà o meno dell'arbitraggio, e di riconoscere eventuali errori nostri. Non è questione di politically corrected o obiettività, o sindacare sul singolo episodio.
> 
> Il punto fondamentale è che a parti invertite la juve facendo gli stessi errori non avrebbe mai subito danni così ingenti dall'arbitro.
> 
> ...



Sono d’accordo con te. 
A parti invertite non avrebbe mai ammonito i diffidati l’arbitro.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credo sia inutile discutere e/o litigare tra di noi sulla sobrietà o meno dell'arbitraggio, e di riconoscere eventuali errori nostri. Non è questione di politically corrected o obiettività, o sindacare sul singolo episodio.
> 
> Il punto fondamentale è che a parti invertite la juve facendo gli stessi errori non avrebbe mai subito danni così ingenti dall'arbitro.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione e non se ne può più di un calcio del genere. Giustificare conduzioni di gara così di parte a me fa quasi più salire il sangue al cervello dell' arbitraggio in sé. Ma che sport è?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il rigore è il meno, perchè ci può anche stare. Tutto l'arbitraggio, come sempre con loro, è stato scientifico. Le due ammonizioni di Theo, soprattutto la prima, e quella di Castillejo incommentabili. Loro invece intoccabili come sempre.
> Pure l'ennesima coppa Italia hanno avuto bisogno di rubare.
> Spero almeno perdano la Champions, e anche il campionato, e che prima o poi arrivi il giorno in cui paghino davvero per ciò che sono stati da sempre per il calcio italiano.



Ciao hiei 87 è quello che dicevo durante il live. Arbitraggio scientifico! 
Ho giocato a calcio per 20anni e so come un arbitro puo indirizzare una partita senza strafare. 

Oggi Valeri ha aspettato i momenti giusti e ha colto al volo le occasioni per ammazare il Milan.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io adoro Ibra, ma se da diffidato metti platealmente la mano in faccia a De Ligt, un pò te la cerchi.
> Io adoro Theo, ma se da diffidato ti fai ammonire per proteste, poi se nel secondo tempo sei costretto a spendere un fallo a centrocampo con rosso, un pò te la cerchi.
> Ho rivalutato Castillejo, ma se da diffidato, dopo un fallo di gioco lanci il pallone platealmente, un pò te la cerchi.
> Schifo Calabria, ma da lui non mi aspetto altro che stupidaggini, è il perfetto erede di De Sciglio.
> ...



Come dire "se giochi con l'arbitro juventino devi adeguarti".


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il primo giallo a theo (decisivo per l'espulsione successiva) e il giallo a castillejo si spiegano solo con la volontà di farli fuori al ritorno
Che caso che due diffidati vengano ammoniti per PROTESTE, eh?!

Sul rigore siamo al limite, ma è uno di quegli episodi che in cui alla Juve nel dubbio si da rigore


----------



## folletto (13 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credo sia inutile discutere e/o litigare tra di noi sulla sobrietà o meno dell'arbitraggio, e di riconoscere eventuali errori nostri. Non è questione di politically corrected o obiettività, o sindacare sul singolo episodio.
> 
> Il punto fondamentale è che a parti invertite la juve facendo gli stessi errori non avrebbe mai subito danni così ingenti dall'arbitro.
> 
> ...



E ha tirato fuori i cartellini in un millisecondo in occasione del giallo ai diffidati, aveva già il colpo in canna, anche se a onor del vero ci potevano stare tutti e 3 i gialli.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao hiei 87 è quello che dicevo durante il live. Arbitraggio scientifico!
> Ho giocato a calcio per 20anni e so come un arbitro puo indirizzare una partita senza strafare.
> 
> Oggi Valeri ha aspettato i momenti giusti e ha colto al volo le occasioni per ammazare il Milan.



Ma storicamente con loro è così. Ci si ricorda gli episodi eclatanti (che comunque sono tanti e mai a sfavore), ma ogni partita la gestione dei falli e dei cartellini va a loro favore, e sono cose che possono fare la differenza. Chissà perchè Bonucci al Milan era sempre ammonito e da loro mai, e lo stesso Chiellini in nazionale. Chissà perchè sono sempre una delle squadre con il più basso rapporto tra falli commessi e ammonizioni subite.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Noi saremo anche polli ma la gestione dei cartellini è stata chirurgica. Non a caso sono stati sanzionati ibra, theo e lo spagnolo mentre si è chiuso un occhio per kessiè. I giocatori dannosi per noi sono stati preservati, se l'avesse fatto il turco quel gesto di stizza oppure il fallo di hernandez, sarebbe stato graziato.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come dire "se giochi con l'arbitro juventino devi adeguarti".



Purtroppo sì, bisogna fare più dell'ordinario, i nostri trascorsi passati insegnano. Aggiungi poi che questi ragazzi essendo giovanissimi ogni tanto falliscono nel gestire i momenti della partita ed ecco perchè non mi sorprendo. Oggi è stato il turno di Calabria, magari la prossima volta l'episodio sfortunato lo causerà un Kessie o un Chalanoglu, tutta gente inadeguata purtroppo.


----------



## markjordan (13 Febbraio 2020)

a noi non l'avrebbe dato , punto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma storicamente con loro è così. Ci si ricorda gli episodi eclatanti (che comunque sono tanti e mai a sfavore), ma ogni partita la gestione dei falli e dei cartellini va a loro favore, e sono cose che possono fare la differenza. Chissà perchè Bonucci al Milan era sempre ammonito e da loro mai, e lo stesso Chiellini in nazionale. Chissà perchè sono sempre una delle squadre con il più basso rapporto tra falli commessi e ammonizioni subite.



Hai detto tutto! 
Io mi ricordo se non sbaglio un gol del Catania( c'era il papu Gomez a quell'epoca) che hanno fatto annullare dopo delle proteste verogognose.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Valeri ha volutamente innervosito i nostri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2020)

Il rigore comunque non è tanto uno scandalo in sé, quanto piuttosto il fatto che parta da una gomitata non fischiata su Ibra. Ibra nel primo tempo è stato ammonito per una cosa identica, alla Juve non hanno nemmeno fischiato fallo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dybala con voli e grida pazzeschi esagera e condiziona sempre gli arbitri. Incredibile come possano continuamente dopo anni cascarci.



Non è che ci cascano... quelli entrano in campo sapendo di avere l'arbitro a favore, quindi picchiano e simulano. 
E' una cosa risaputa, se lo sappiamo noi, lo sa chi gioca. 
Quindi lo sanno anche quelli del Milan, infatti c'è omertà nell' AC Milan, ed è uno dei motivi se non il motivo principale per cui se ne sono andati Bonucci e Higuain, perchè qui c'è un ambiente depresso e remissivo, qui si subisce, e addirittura si ordina di tacere, di non avere falli di reazione ( per es. Higuain condannato da tutti i notabili milanisti perchè sbroccò, invece di sottolienare gli arbitraggi).


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2020)

In ogni caso partita giocata discretamente, anche se logicamente in vista del ritorno siamo totalmente annientati nella formazione e con risultato ampiamente compromesso


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sì, bisogna fare più dell'ordinario, i nostri trascorsi passati insegnano. Aggiungi poi che questi ragazzi essendo giovanissimi ogni tanto falliscono nel gestire i momenti della partita ed ecco perchè non mi sorprendo. Oggi è stato il turno di Calabria, magari la prossima volta l'episodio sfortunato lo causerà un Kessie o un Chalanoglu, tutta gente inadeguata purtroppo.



Certo perche' anche quando c' erano i fenomeni queste cose non capitavano...Eh no, certo. A me questi ragionamenti " perversi" fanno venire in mente la psicologia gobba negazionista.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo perche' anche quando c' erano i fenomeni queste cose non capitavano...Eh no, certo. A me questi ragionamenti " perversi" fanno venire in mente la psicologia gobba negazionista.



Sono solo un pò amareggiato, perchè che si giochi bene o male, con episodi arbitrali a favore o no, alla fine l'intera posta non la si porta a casa mai...


----------



## mil77 (14 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il primo giallo a theo (decisivo per l'espulsione successiva) e il giallo a castillejo si spiegano solo con la volontà di farli fuori al ritorno
> Che caso che due diffidati vengano ammoniti per PROTESTE, eh?!
> 
> Sul rigore siamo al limite, ma è uno di quegli episodi che in cui alla Juve nel dubbio si da rigore



Ripeto basta guardare le immagini Theo è stato ammonito x il fallo...ha protestato quando ha visto la mano di Valeri nel taschino...le immagini sono chiare...


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto!
> Io mi ricordo se non sbaglio un gol del Catania( c'era il papu Gomez a quell'epoca) che hanno fatto annullare dopo delle proteste verogognose.



Quello è un classico. A ogni episodio si scagliano tutti, giocatori e panchina, addosso all'arbitro, ovviamente impuniti. Pare li scelgano apposta i giocatori. Ricordo Bonucci, Pjanic, Pepe, Lichsteiner, tra i più invasati. Quella partita in particolare fu vergognosa (una delle tante). Ricordo Pulvirenti dire "non ho mai visto una panchina annullare un gol".
Poi però quando gli dice male in Europa piangono.
Ora intanto preparo i pop corn e mi appresto ad assistere allo scempio che andrà in onda nel ritorno contro l'inter a Torino. Ci sono i presupposti per qualcosa di epico...


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque sta partita mi ha fatto risalire la rabbia per il derby, stasera sono rimasti concentrati anche nei momenti più difficili e hanno retto bene mentalmente dopo l'espulsione. Ma che è successo contro l'Inda? Pensavano di aver vinto e hanno abbassato la guardia?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto basta guardare le immagini Theo è stato ammonito x il fallo...ha protestato quando ha visto la mano di Valeri nel taschino...le immagini sono chiare...



Né il fallo né la protesta meritano un giallo al 30esimo del primo tempo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Comunque sta partita mi ha fatto risalire la rabbia per il derby, stasera sono rimasti concentrati anche nei momenti più difficili e hanno retto bene mentalmente dopo l'espulsione. Ma che è successo contro l'Inda? Pensavano di aver vinto e hanno abbassato la guardia?



Hai ragione, ma l'urto dell'Inter al momento è molto superiore a questa Juventus parecchio sorniona.
In più i nerazzurri giocavano pur sempre in casa e dopo il gol di Brozovic hanno sentito l'odore del sangue.
In più voglio sperare che la beffa del derby sia molto servita ai nostri ,stasera li ho visti tornare di più e meglio, in generale.
Più attenti.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

tutte le volte che si gioca contro sti ladri mi tocca andare a letto col mal di stomaco.
ma si può? di solito non la guardo apposta. scemo io...


----------



## Zlatan87 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ma il 42enne buffone ai microfoni non ha detto niente stasera? Stasera Valeri non ha un bidone dell'immondizia al posto del cuore? Troppi fruttini forse, si è rammollito... Che vergogna ragazzi... Scemo io che ci spero sempre


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Febbraio 2020)

il tempo ci darà ragione 
champagne quando Nicchi e la loro combriccola se ne andranno in galera x corruzione 
xkè finalmente si andrà in galera x corruzione.. qnd pure la prescrizione deve morire 
se no fanno come Moggi.. prescritto e con quella faccia ha il coraggio di dire che è innocente XD 

Corrotta A forever.. spero proprio di NO! e veramente la morte del Calcio 
poi i soliti pilotaggi.. lasciano correre ma importante che alla fine si dirige al loro risultato..

idem quando danno i favori agli avversari forti.. ovviamente lo fanno prima di incontrare i Gobbi 
così i rubentini e in tv diranno.. ma nella giornata prima bla bla bla 

solita mafia italiana.. sono peggiorati da Calciopoli
sono addirittura + palesi


----------



## Walker (14 Febbraio 2020)

Riguardo il rigore, vorrei segnalare che l'associazione arbitri prendendo ad esempio una situazione analoga accaduta in Cagliari-Brescia con rigore assegnato su tocco del giocatore di spalle, si era raccomandata di NON fischiare rigore nel caso il giocatore fosse girato di spalle, non avendo quindi la percezione. 
Ovviamente tale raccomandazione non vale per il supergobbo Valeri. 
Per non parlare della gestione chirurgica dei cartellini. 
Da vomito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

in 12 contro 10 per pareggiare. L ho vista dallo stadio, non benissimo quind, ma ditemi se le mie impressioni sonomgiuste. mi è sembrato un arbitraggio a senso unico per la juve, al limite della vergogna


----------



## sbrodola (14 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il rigore comunque non è tanto uno scandalo in sé, quanto piuttosto il fatto che parta da una gomitata non fischiata su Ibra. Ibra nel primo tempo è stato ammonito per una cosa identica, alla Juve non hanno nemmeno fischiato fallo



Concordo.
Il rigore ci sta secondo me.
La gestione dei cartellini e della partita invece da bestemmie: fallo netto di Dybala su Bennacer, non fischia, fa fallo Theo 3 secondi dopo e giallo istantaneo. Fallo su Ibra spallata da dietro sulla nuca, niente e riparte l'azione che scaturisce il rigore.


----------



## Walker (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda qua che roba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non devi convincere me di queste cose, è da mezzo secolo che assisto a queste porcherie...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non devi convincere me di queste cose, è da mezzo secolo che assisto a queste porcherie...



Ah, pure io. Ma la misura è davvero colma, e la prossima volta, come diceva Boggi (qui http://www.milanworld.net/boggi-esplosivo-ci-sara-un-altra-calciopoli-vt85793.html ) non si tornerà indietro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Dispiace perchè la gente non è capace di ragionare lucidamente, ma d'altronde sono tifosi quindi forse pretendo troppo.
> Ma spero sempre che umanamente le persone crescano, speranza sempre più vana ahimè.



Io dico solo una cosa, prendi tutti i Milan-Juve che vuoi e fai la conta degli errori pro e contro le due squadre..poi mi sai dire..

La sportività deve essere reciproca..qui è come con calciopoli, noi facevamo i signori prestando Abbiati perché BuffonE si era fato male, e loro per dietro ci sabotavano..un anno fa hanno regalato perfino all'Atalanta il pass per la CL a scapito nostro


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, prendi tutti i Milan-Juve che vuoi e fai la conta degli errori pro e contro le due squadre..poi mi sai dire..
> 
> La sportività deve essere reciproca..qui è come con calciopoli, noi facevamo i signori prestando Abbiati perché BuffonE si era fato male, e loro per dietro ci sabotavano..un anno fa hanno regalato perfino all'Atalanta il pass per la CL a scapito nostro



Lascia perdere. Quello e' gobbo dentro.


----------



## Zlatan87 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vado già oltre... io se fossi in dirigenza il dictat per il ritorno sarebbe questo:
Formazione --> Begovic, Calabria, primavera, musacchio, laxalt, salemaker, primavera, primavera, paquetà, bonaventura, Leao 
e poi CIACCIA ALL'UOMO signori... almeno si tira fuori il giallo per qualcosa di valido...


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

.
[MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] pasta post in questo topic. Se continui, verrai bannato.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

gran bel Milan poco da dire, bisogna continuare così con questo modulo e questi uomini. 

sull'arbitraggio poco da aggiungere... gestione chirurgica dei cartellini. Si è salvato solo Rebic, ma perchè l'hanno fatto uscire, altrimenti veniva ammonito pure lui. 
Clamorosa l'azione del primo giallo a Theo. Dybala fallo non fischiato, Theo giallo... Bonucci a metacampo versione karate kid manco il giallo


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Febbraio 2020)

Scrivo una cosa paradossale ma per me vera, non a sminuire la nostra prestazione di ieri, ma come semplice constatazione: quella contro la Juve è in questo momento una delle partite più facili da giocare in Italia, a livello tattico e fisico. È l'unica squadra italiana che non pressa e non morde le gambe nella metà campo altrui (per cui Bennacer e soprattutto quell'asino di Kessie non hanno mai rischiato di incorrere nei loro soliti sanguinosi errori in uscita palla). 
In fase offensiva passeggiano, non si muovono minimamente senza pallone, giocano un possesso orizzontale inconcludente aspettando la giocata di Ronaldo o Dybala, che però giocano da soli invece di combinare. 
Ieri ero tranquillissimo guardando la partita, avevo la sensazione netta che ci potessero fare solo il solletico per come sono messi adesso, e questo non mi valuta nemmeno contro Brescia o Lecce di solito. 
La vedo malissimo per loro, sono davvero una squadraccia al di là dei nomi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Walker (14 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Scrivo una cosa paradossale ma per me vera, non a sminuire la nostra prestazione di ieri, ma come semplice constatazione: quella contro la Juve è in questo momento una delle partite più facili da giocare in Italia, a livello tattico e fisico. È l'unica squadra italiana che non pressa e non morde le gambe nella metà campo altrui (per cui Bennacer e soprattutto quell'asino di Kessie non hanno mai rischiato di incorrere nei loro soliti sanguinosi errori in uscita palla).
> In fase offensiva passeggiano, non si muovono minimamente senza pallone, giocano un possesso orizzontale inconcludente aspettando la giocata di Ronaldo o Dybala, che però giocano da soli invece di combinare.
> Ieri ero tranquillissimo guardando la partita, avevo la sensazione netta che ci potessero fare solo il solletico per come sono messi adesso, e questo non mi valuta nemmeno contro Brescia o Lecce di solito.
> La vedo malissimo per loro, sono davvero una squadraccia al di là dei nomi.


In Europa come sempre avverrà la resa dei conti. 
In Italia attendiamo con ansia Calciopoli 2, per mettere una pietra tombale (stavolta definitiva si spera) su una triste e secolare storia di egemonia sportiva paramafiosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> In Europa come sempre avverrà la resa dei conti.
> In Italia attendiamo con ansia Calciopoli 2, per mettere una pietra tombale (stavolta definitiva si spera) su una triste e secolare storia di egemonia sportiva paramafiosa.



Devono essere cancellati e le loro vittorie devono passare alla storia internazionale per quello che sono. Quando leggo forum esteri dove osano anche solo mettere a confronto Milan e Juve dicendo “è vero il Milan ha vinto molto di più internazionalmente ma la Juve...” e poi parlano del loro dominio nazionale, mi sale il crimine, pensando a quanto hanno rubato e a quanto sarebbero diversi gli albi d’oro in un campionato meno corrotto. Del resto c’è un motivo se sono l’unica squadra ad avere il dominio nazionale e a non averlo mai legittimato in Europa rispetto alle stesse rivali che in patria vincono di meno.


----------

